# What are you listening to? v. The Sounds of the Revolution



## ChemicalSmiles

Fedde Le Grand - ibiza 2010 Space mix


----------



## Bomboclat

Made a new thread

Random Rab - Master of Gyroscopes


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Lick It - Sukh Knight*

rudebwoy riddims from the LDN baybehhhhhh!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - Teleport Massive Featuring Zambi

one of my fav nectar tracks.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

oooh not heard that yet!


----------



## Noodle

I am listening to psy-trance while sipping a spritzer.


----------



## Noodle

seriously though:

Adam Beyer - Circuits


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar BRAND new 2010 radio 1 mix


----------



## Noodle

I'm having techno for breakfast today:

*The Advent & Industrializer - Voodoo*


----------



## Noodle

...better than caffeine in my opinion:

*Industrializer - My Brain *


----------



## marsmellow

Cristian Varela - 1998-12-26 - Live at Bachatta Techno Factory

http://soundcloud.com/electro-mix-memory/cristian-varela-1998-12-26-live-at-bachatta-techno-factory


----------



## Noodle

^  

...good stuff.

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Noodle

...love that track he works in at about the 18 minute mark.


----------



## atri

girl talk - all day

so glad he released another album :D


----------



## Noodle

A true house classic that picks me up every time I feel it:

*Danny Tenaglia - Music Is The Answer*











...


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Shpongle - A New Way To Say Hooray (Prometheus rmx)

Allready a good song, prometheus just adds a little of his style to the track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=178PgVVv_Hk


----------



## socalthizzn

andy c nightlife 5 album. shitssickkkkkkkkkkk i rememberrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Silenced

Gridlock - Pallid


----------



## Noodle

> *Nitzer Ebb - Lightning Man ( The Industrializer versus The Ebb Mix )*



*"Baby, come to Daddy."*


----------



## smackncheese

Shpongle --- Divine Moments of Truth.

An old one.. but hell. It's still a good one, and it fits the mood.


----------



## Noodle

This one is dark and dubby:

*Atheus - Decaedra *


----------



## cheah

atri said:


> girl talk - all day
> 
> so glad he released another album :D



Thank you for posting this, I didn't know he had a new CD out. Just downloaded it and am listening now, very good. Something to be thankful for this thanksgiving hah


----------



## MDMAhead

O/V/R - Interior


----------



## mav3rick

I've got Fabriclive 25 : High Contrast & London Elektricity on at the moment.. Then I'll throw on Evil Nine's Fabriclive set, ahhhhh glorious!


----------



## Bomboclat

Eskmo - 12 minute dj mix for Ninja Tune


----------



## ricardo08

Songs for you - Eleven Tigers


----------



## MDMAhead

Funk D'Void - 37.2


Lol, why does Funk D'Void have to go and release this absolute bomb on December 15th? Does he not know that the Bluelight track-of-the-year poll was already well under way by then???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## blauwelichten

Hard Techno

I found this


----------



## MDMAhead

One of the best tracks ever made


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Lucky Dates Remix Of Lazy Riches - Discofukkr Absolutely brilliant tune.. 2 years ago NO one knew who lucky date was. but if you listen to hard electro and listen to any electro remixes... you know this guy is the king of remixes.. him and midnight conspiracy.... and they are both out of chicago :D


----------



## Putingrad

Moguai - Ataque


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Shen - Main Springs


----------



## silentangst

Bezoar - Personality Simulation


----------



## slef

*Ancient Methods-Fourth Method*


----------



## Estimated Prophet

*New Song I Found*

Found this guy when i was pokin around soundcloud.

its actually pretty sick if you are into shit like this.

http://soundcloud.com/jish/primen


----------



## slef

*Orphx-Animus*


----------



## slef

*Lory D - Road Hog - Sounds Never Seen*


----------



## derkaderka

This is amazing.


----------



## slef

*Surgeon - Whose Bad Hands Are These? (Autechre Remix) *


----------



## LuGoJ

Frankie Bones- Factory 23 tape


----------



## mav3rick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lde91njylYo
^ Opiuo - Robo Booty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agFDh4Fr_Sk
^ Raise Your Weapon - Deadmau5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwD1vQ_Gw2A
^ End Credits - Chase & Status

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6rfNckeSbA
^ Airlock - Radioactive Man


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

amazing but wrong place for it.... moving now.


----------



## Noodle

*Leftfield - Phat Planet*


----------



## slef

Noodle said:


> *Leftfield - Phat Planet*





that's fuckin' nasty:D


----------



## slef

*the wee djs - breathe *


----------



## slef

*Orphx - Simulacrum *


----------



## silentangst

Meggido - Drama For Sun


----------



## slef

*Dopplereffekt - Superior Race *


----------



## slef

*Analogous Doom - The Polyhedron Nest*


----------



## Noodle

*Underground Resistance - Base Camp Alpha 808*


----------



## Matt58

Listening to Armin van Buuren's 2010 yearmix on di.fm right now.


----------



## slef

*Autechre - Gantz Graf*


----------



## slef

*Model 500 - Starlight [Deepchord Mix] *


----------



## slef

*Diskokaine - Shame (Skatebard Mix) *

strings @ 3:00.....


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Hellraiser - VNV Nation Remix 

Always a good choice.
Out of all the Hellraiser versions/remixes this one is my favorite by far.


----------



## slef

*C-Mantle - A Million Little Pieces *


----------



## slef

*the wee djs - fame*


----------



## slef

*Dopplereffekt - Higgs Mechanism *


----------



## slef

*Drexciya - Devil Ray Cove*


----------



## Albion

*The Chemical Brothers - The Private Psychedelic Reel*


----------



## slef

*British Murder Boys - Rule By Law *


----------



## slef

*Orphx - Simulacra *


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Heads Up - Bassnectar*


----------



## slef

*Seele ohne Ziel - Übertragung 006 *


----------



## slef

*Noxgenus - Nijmegen *


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

EVERYTHING lucky date, utube, or facebook add him. FUCKING amazing electro dj/producer. Hes only 20!


----------



## panic in paradise

~S•P~Love in Vein:live in Glasgow


----------



## slef

*The Other People Place - It's Your Love *


----------



## slef

*The Other People Place - Moonlight Rendezvous *


used to have this as my wake up alarm on my phone. Shit just made me wanna stay in bed lol


----------



## slef

*8.C. - 5TR0N6H0LD *


----------



## stimutant

planet b.e.n. - ant invasion !!!


----------



## slef

*Imminent Starvation-Ire*


----------



## slef

*orphx /// La Nebuleuse (Huren Remix) *


----------



## panic in paradise

panic in paradise said:


> ~S•P~Love in Vein:live in Glasgow



again...

i need a partner....
to fukin mash them like this with me.
!!!


----------



## slef

^ Gotta pay my respects to those that paved the way for industrial...


*Sonar-Tone Loc (Live)*


----------



## StrutterGear

Figure - Aura (Flufftronix remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7w1TYLYgYs

Amazin dubstep, sick light show. Deffo gonna watch that shit next time I roll, shit sonnnnnnnn


----------



## panic in paradise

shit main, cevin Key is now paving the way for future generations.

the album Involution, is magnificence from the year 3000 & 1...

seriously, if ive said anything with fact, heh, puhlease check out Download, Music for Cats, TearGarden (german st, house of 1000's of deaths), his phil western collaborations, perfect minimal, advanced tech-IDM, torture-ambience, super fly space house, so far left its fkn right-field, dreamy hemi-synch mind-scapes... or...
stuff like  this


----------



## slef

*S:Cage ─► Hideous Out Loud*






right on, pip
will do...........yeah, I honestly can't think of one industrial/techno/rhythmic noise act that wasn't inspired by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## slef

*5F-X ─► E 6°59'0'' - N 51°34'0''*


----------



## panic in paradise

^
it almost gave me wood... :-8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=valjJT0XGFc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

some more oh woah...
1995!?!year of majik...
hesalien


----------



## slef

^awesome :D

I don't know what it is about industrial/rhythmic noise..........maybe the post-apocalyptic vibe, the distortion or just the sheer raw-ness to it but I love it.

Still a huge fan of authentic techno and electro but I'll always love industrial.


----------



## slef

*Drexciya - Hydro Cubes*


----------



## slef

*Blackmass Plastics - Mutate To Survive*


----------



## slef

*Orphx -- Burning Flags (Surgeon mix) *


----------



## slef

*Dopplereffekt - Myon-Neutrino *


----------



## slef

*Dead TV Society - Aerospace *


----------



## slef

*Somatic Responses - The Stomp *


----------



## slef

*Panacea & Somatic Responses - Machines desire/Low Tek *


----------



## slef

*5F-X - Audioautical*


----------



## slef

*Orphx - Black Box*


----------



## slef

*Venetian Snares - Picturesque Pit *
beautiful


----------



## Swerlz

Art of Fighters - I'm Your Enemy

I suggest lots of bass for this one


----------



## slef

Was that Neophyte?

holy shit........




edit
disregard, was looking at the images


----------



## Swerlz

Neophyte is the shit.. 13 Jaar Terreur & Allas Kapot get me hard 

I will see him one day.. Just have to go to Holland first

Angerfist - My Critic Fetish


----------



## slef

*Config.Sys ─► Gravity Probe B (S:Cage Remix) *


----------



## slef

*Orphx ─► Tanha (Imminent Remix)*


----------



## Swerlz

*Evil Activities* - Nothing


----------



## panic in paradise

frankie bones@sonic grooves 20th 
@ ~3:30
%)
saw him twice, once on halloween, haha awesomeness, and once with dj shadow...
made it a friends first party, and it was on from there.


----------



## slef

panic in paradise said:


> frankie bones@sonic grooves 20th
> @ ~3:30
> %)
> saw him twice, once on halloween, haha awesomeness, and once with dj shadow...
> made it a friends first party, and it was on from there.



I'd imagine that'd have been sick seeing him with Shadow. Noice.


----------



## slef

Swerlz said:


> *Evil Activities* - Nothing




swerlz,

you ever heard of *Michael Forshaw*? Good bit of hardcore although like anything else some things can be hit and miss.


----------



## slef

*VROMB ~ accelerateur*


----------



## panic in paradise

slef said:


> I'd imagine that'd have been sick seeing him with Shadow. Noice.



yeah, and i found an mp3 of shadows set online a few years ago.
ATX
i couldn't believe my ears..
:D


----------



## slef

*Sonar - Vanished *


----------



## slef

*Somatic Responses - Leek Soup *


----------



## Arnold

D-Shake - Techno Trance


----------



## mav3rick

Everything Chase & Status at the moment, especially Heartbeat, End Credits and Pieces!


----------



## panic in paradise

david lynch & lee scratch perry - chrome optimism


----------



## ebola?

Slef: nice to see a fellow industrial fan.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Inferno Bros-Slaves to the Rave (first rave age mix)
from
PCP-Bigger Bolder Better
anyone else  marc acardipane?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf1gatgBewk


----------



## slef

ebola? said:


> Slef: nice to see a fellow industrial fan.



Thanks, man:D Ya know, I'd grown away from it for a bit but I've thankfully caught the bug again both in listening and in my own works. 

*Orphx - Nullity v.1.2 *


----------



## slef

Ebola, are you familiar with ADC?

*ADC ─► Magnetic Resonance *

apparently the Italians know what's up...


----------



## Swerlz

*Girl Talk* - Shut The Club Down


----------



## slef

*Takaaki Itoh - We Are The Attack *


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Dom and Roland- Mammoth Hunt


----------



## slef

*Hydraulix - Future Leaders *


----------



## slef

*Dynamix II - The Plastic Men*


----------



## Arnold

Wippenberg - Neurodancer
Dj Sedcution -Sub dub


----------



## slef

*Takaaki Itoh - Know That I Hate You *


----------



## panic in paradise

*kiss the masters feet, kiss-the-maters-feet.*

 SP-Rash Reflections


----------



## panic in paradise

clark-suns of temper


----------



## Arnold

Steve Mason experience


----------



## ocean

Jonsi- Grow Till Tall


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Step Up - Big Gigantic*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UONSDXkquc


----------



## Gigles

*Boys Noize - Yeah (AC Slater remix)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5nClxWgSo4


----------



## slef

*Muslimgauze - Refugee *


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Raise Your Fist-Angerfist


----------



## slef

*British Murder Boys - Anti Inferno *


----------



## Arnold

Ron trent -altered states

Jaydee - plastic dreams

Suburban Knight - The Art Of Stalking (Ludovic's Favorite Mix)


----------



## silentangst

Ran-D - Living for the Moment.


----------



## slef

*Burial - Ghost Hardware *


----------



## slef

*Leo Anibaldi- Elements-1991 *


----------



## Swerlz

Bassnectar - Bass Head ..really fucking loud


----------



## Noodle

slef said:


> *Leo Anibaldi- Elements-1991 *




Wunderbar!

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## slef

Noodle said:


> Wunderbar!
> 
> Thank you for posting this.



Glad you liked it. It's amazing he was doing that at such an early age, all the while developing the sound of Rome. Well, along with Lory D anyway.
you should drop in on the forum. tons of euro mixes there.



*Seele ohne Ziel - Übertragung 004 *


----------



## Noodle

*Gary Numan - Telekon*

...soo brilliant and brooding.


----------



## panic in paradise

dj spooky - phase interlude


----------



## panic in paradise

*for my new friend*

coil - the first 5 minutes after a violent death
rip...

rozz williams-whorse
rip...

^
ive been trying to find the violin solo in the last minute or so of this song for years, if any one new, that would be amazing!


----------



## blauwelichten

Frittenbude - Pandabär 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuTPHcVSqf4&feature=related


----------



## blauwelichten

panic in paradise said:


> coil - the first 5 minutes after a violent death
> rip...
> 
> rozz williams-whorse
> rip...
> 
> ^
> ive been trying to find the violin solo in the last minute or so of this song for years, if any one new, that would be amazing!



try shazam or whatever its called


----------



## blauwelichten

Skyflyer - Flying Deeper 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5Y1os9bJOA&feature=related

Classic Techno!


----------



## Keaton

Bangduck - Afrojack


----------



## Arnold

Pergon -Jungle Love
Hanson&Nelson- Move in motion


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

silentangst said:


> Ran-D - Living for the Moment.


yes
i riek that song
herd it before


----------



## Arnold

Moby Hymn


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Pretty Lights - How We Do*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruO5bX8h0dI


----------



## ocean

Trentemoller Vamp


----------



## adam&eve

Alle Farben's soundcloud mix no.22
First track is class!


----------



## panic in paradise

James Holden and Thomson - Come To Me (Amateur Guitar Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Mathew Jonson - Marionette


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Bonobo - Kiara

I just can't get enough of this track!


----------



## ocean

Trentemoller- Moan


----------



## Cyc

Four Tet - My Angel Rocks Back n' Forth


----------



## panic in paradise

Miss Kittin~A Bugged In Mix(Perfect Day)
.disc 2.
@track 5


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Kill Bill anyone? 

Santa Esmeralda - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood / Esmeralda Suite


----------



## Namhe

A State of Trance 262... only a couple of tunes I like there.


----------



## ocean

I follow Rivers- Lykke Li (Dave Sitek Remix)


----------



## Arnold

Roel Butzen - Sequence


----------



## Azron

[Masif DJs] Everyday (Technikal & Steve Hill Remix)


----------



## Arnold

Zone 1- zebra crossing
Blue Alphabet - Quixotism


----------



## mav3rick

Bloc Party - Where Is Home (Burial Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIqptGzkt_s


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Mindelixir - 2012*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nx2PlIHuuI


----------



## Noodle

*Leftfield - Black Flute*


----------



## spindizzy

Dj duro & the prophet - shizzle my dizzle


----------



## schizoid

Orbital's In Sides album. Currently: The Girl With The Sun In Her Head.


----------



## lostNfound

Listening to the soundtrack to the Wonderland DVD











I highly recommend buying this DVD if only for the music DVD that comes with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poWW5kJL4pU

http://www.welcometowonderland.com/view-trailer.aspx

http://www.welcometowonderland.com/dvd-cd.aspx


----------



## MDMAhead

Circulation - Aqua


----------



## Arnold

Thunderball-Bonzai Channel one
Crappy trax lol

Sackcloth Fashion - Under Man


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*EHM - Sound Tribe Sector 9*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG2ONs7ixT8


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Fucking bomb:

Lamb - Gorecki (Global Communication mix) 

 damn I am drunk.


----------



## panic in paradise

mark farina - mushroom jazz #5


----------



## yucatanboy2

The rogue element feat. Ras B - Calm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNQErYXPgak

Nice reggae-influences breaks


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Listened to this song last night while candyflipping...and figured out it was perfect, exactly what I want to be listening to.

*Doctor P - Sweet Shop*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZkzcm7ubQg


----------



## Matt58

Shpongle - A New Way To Say Hooray
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNdZxoGKEPw


----------



## Beak

http://www.dancetrippin.tv/lib.cfm/4631/video/Sven_Vath/Amsterdam/

cocoon amsterdam video-brings back memories(i`m in that crowd somewhere)


----------



## panic in paradise

when i was a youth


----------



## panic in paradise

~"
those hard words, between in and out;
write them now or you lose yourself-
those left-out, between me & you;
forget them now or you will lose yourself-
those painted lies, about you & us;
forget them now, ,or you will lose yourself.
"~
^
no doubt...

 ...'auschwitz-46- paradise lost me
~~*
& a gentler version of the same song.
;-)
psychic tv- the orchids


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Beat Pharmacy - Assassination Of The Mind - Dub 

Some super good deep house.


----------



## JoshE

Chase & Status - No Problem

Their whole "No More Idols" album is just farking insane!


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*White Satin - Zeds Dead*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWC_WZ7gd6g


----------



## atri

http://martyparty.com/blueberry-kush/
free mix dl on the page. lol purple music


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

DJ Cheb i Sabbah - Raja Vedalu 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxhvLPkv8f0


----------



## Tiesto

Datsik - Retreat (Excision Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kT2YRQLQfQ


----------



## Arnold

Duoteque -Lola
James Zabiela -Moon themed essential mix


----------



## DJKAOS

Loads of free harsh noise 

http://www.freenoise.eu/djkaos.html

[KAOSMIX01] DJ Kaos - Harsh Noise (Selected & Mixed By Noisy)
http://www.mediafire.com/?ba1cubt3ti0bufh

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos
http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt 

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip

enjoy!


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

*The Orb - Outlands (LP Version)*


----------



## Arnold

Freddy Fresh - essential mix


----------



## SomethingBoutDrugs

*Wobbleclocks?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_27ZM2vDFUI

I hear this is his first track. Just swallowed some 5-MeO-DiPT, 2c-b, 2c-e, K, and a few OCs. This track will be on repeat.

Peace.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNO7-OYLI9U
Pulp Fiction-Alex Reece


----------



## panic in paradise

Biosphere-Phantasm


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

^aye sir, like this mans stuff, that particular track was rather diffrent though.

*Younger Brother - Shine (Younger Brother Remix)*

http://soundcloud.com/charmfactory/younger-brother-shine-younger


----------



## panic in paradise

^


l-F - spiegelBleed


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

*D. Bastistatos - Hoover*


----------



## Arnold

Slipmat-Breaking free


----------



## Bridesbiscuit

Going back old school.   Just puts me in a mood..

Intermix


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Bionic - Fighting Shadows

This is pretty decent full on psy. Kind of been in the mood for it lately.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Niiiiice! Me too  
Loose Connection - Akuma



Arnold said:


> Slipmat-Breaking free



Whoa nice one!! Very nostalgic %)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Niiiiice! Me too
> Loose Connection - Akuma




I see you've been listening to their tracks on soundcloud. That track is sick!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I most certainly have %) 


Now, some lovely mellow morning psy from a Sydney psytrance producer:
Tetrameth - The Quickening


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

A deep house remix of radiohead:

Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place [Mike Foyle Intro Mix]


----------



## panic in paradise

Joshua Ryan 'Pistolwhip' (James Holden Remix)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F07d1fU61ko
Terapia by Ramirez


----------



## illuminati stylez

Lone' -Once in awhile
Lone'-Emerald Fantasy tracks
Lone'- Ecstasy & Friends
Bassnectar- Wildstyle


----------



## panic in paradise

DJ Echo - HQ Tribal House, Techno & Trance

forget the picture, the mix is good enough to take you there , ahaha. this is great though, awesome example of 'genre transcendence' while djing..!


----------



## christiger

DJ Penetrate - 9pm Get Out Mix 2/28

generic radio top 40 club mix.  if someone could take a listen tell me what is happening at 4:35.  i want to hear more of whatever that is.


----------



## panic in paradise

*NRG*

its part of the song, not any TT-ism.
ive never heard the song, but have mixed plenty of 5-6 minute blends... so, if this is the case -
maybe you can understand my '_schematic_' bellow.


it almost sounds like the next-record is beat-matched, leveled with EQ, 
they brought the new record into play, and timed the current record to drop into silence together, 
or the previous be cut out at the new ones drop, 
or both cut out and then one brought back to full level and EQ .again.

this is why dj vinyl are only 1 or sometimes two songs per side, it be impossible it seems other wise haha. you can see the intensity of the music on the vinyl, the silent spots are slick black, the more sound the more grooves  
there is usually an intro section, drop, lead way, drop, peak longest grooved section, then drop, outro, and a loop for your needle to ride hopefully at the end hehe.

Edit in: current listening;
Mistress Barbara @DEMF'07 bad,,ass


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

*Ten Madison - From Lust to Dust*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=636nTZ6wEOk


----------



## Noodle

I have a techno-lover's crush on Mistress Barbara.


----------



## Noodle

This one is a steady bumping builder.

*Kassem Mosse - 578 
*


----------



## yucatanboy2

I'm listening to a set by Neurodriver... good stuff:

http://soundcloud.com/brokenrobot/neurodriver-dj-mix-autumn-2010


----------



## Raw Evil

Trifonic. Transgenic (Rust mix).


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Arceck & Hawk - Mahaya


----------



## christiger

*metric* * help, i'm alive (styte dubstep)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Justin Martin - Motherbird Proton Mix


----------



## MDMAhead

Chemical Brothers - Under The Influence


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xEpq98z7cA&feature=related

*Deviance - Excision & DatsiK*
soooo sick


----------



## panic in paradise

Noodle said:


> I have a techno-lover's crush on Mistress Barbara.



awesome...



she is so _under-mentioned_.

Misstress Barbara @ Bcm 14-02-09

this is pretty good, what i like from her any-way.

though, i want my when ever barcelona mix back, damnit.


----------



## seekingit

Sepalcure - Taking you Back....lush!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrlefInQQk


----------



## panic in paradise

damn, that is fucking....Lush!

_favorite'd_...




chrisClark - Early Moss


----------



## seekingit

If one were a nitpicky sub-generaliser, (is that even a word?) one might consider it "post-dubstep electronica" or some such wankery. I prefer just to call it lush!


----------



## panic in paradise

yes, and as i do agree, Lush it is.




Plateau - Gort " dance mix "
*Tokyo Decadence *


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

^that was quite diffrent, enjoyed the video.

*Asura - Altered States (kumharas mix)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGTCLiqgdTA


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxD12GDXo_0

*Laughter Crescendo - Bassnectar*

Used to be like my theme song back in high school. Never fails to elevate my mood still. Wish nectar would throw a few tracks from MTU into his sets these days, they're such raw talent.


----------



## panic in paradise

maybe not good to watch unless you have a deep interest in medicine, psychology, philosophy, and theosophy.

minimal, not intrusive video, but can totally brings ones emotions inside out and back again.


music for cats - beauty is the enemy


*_russian dog experiment.
very important._
_very old._


----------



## panic in paradise

cube 40 - you make me function


----------



## yucatanboy2

Noisia - Machine Gun (16 bit remix)

I normally don't listen to dubstep, but i felt like i needed some angry music.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Now switched to something more to my liking: 

Rob D - Clubbed to death (Hybrid Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euDsDqI8A00


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Erik The Viking Vs Odo - It's Not Buddha 

Strange little ambient/downtempo track.


----------



## ocean

Fever Ray- I'm not Done


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

*Warp Technique - Arab Star*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcNAwPUmk4s

Ima sucker for vocal chops.


----------



## Beak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydyeiFtymU8

union jack-cockroach


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MEWqx8IKXg

*Witchcraft (Rob Swire Remix) - Pendulum*


----------



## Swerlz

yucatanboy2 said:


> Now switched to something more to my liking:
> 
> Rob D - Clubbed to death (Hybrid Remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euDsDqI8A00



That's such as awesome song.. I remember seeing it on my The Matrix Soundtrack

I can almost play the entire song on the piano.. im like 90% there.. I miss up a certain parts and my timing is a little off.. but overall I think I got the jist of it


----------



## ocean

Jonsi- Go Do


----------



## MDMAhead

Steve Rachmad - Virton Upgraded


----------



## Arnold

Zabiela-porcelain
Zabiela-out of sight
Zabiela


----------



## panic in paradise

Röyksopp - Coming Home


----------



## panic in paradise

Vein Melter - Hypnotyzed (from Tresor Berlin 1992 compilation) 


 
*HOUSE*


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vobqMjExhhw

*Flux for Life - Mimosa*


----------



## ocean

Bjork & Plaid- Lilith


----------



## PwnX

Roni Size - Time Stretch


----------



## Owl Eyed

High Energy Mix For The Underground

by a local DJ here (DJ Knowledge). He's pretty popular around here and always gets people dancing at all the raves. Been listening to this non-stop :D


----------



## junglejuice

Save The Cannibals podcast #4 by Cassy

:D


----------



## chasing_s

so as to not double/cross post from the EADD one 

Unit Moebius - Live At The Muzenstraat


----------



## panic in paradise

PwnX said:


> Roni Size - Time Stretch



oh man, forgot about him,,, was in the middle of a killer 'old-skool d'n'b' set of his, when i was ejected from the building, for smoking the ganj... _the damn MC said to light it up_...

"is there a l_iii_ghter in the place?!?"


 anthony rother - back home


----------



## g3rmz23

Downlink- Station Six


----------



## panic in paradise

this damn sonnng...
these days, *my Fugue*~;-)

Clark - Bruise Animations


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Sunday Girl - Self Control (Young Empires Remix)


Female vocals always seem to get me


----------



## panic in paradise

*Cevin Fisher's Big Freak*


----------



## wooger

I simply cannot stop listening to this!! I saw this guy play a few nights ago :D

http://soundcloud.com/psy-clone_sprocket/altered-perceptions


----------



## jinglz

Porter Robinson - The Wildcat


----------



## MDMAhead

KLF - What Time Is Love?


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO-RUqbQGus

*Verbing the Noun - Bassnectar*


----------



## Arnold

Quivver -Chasin a feeling
One needs the flac version!


----------



## panic in paradise

Goneja


----------



## Arnold

Ed Chamberlain- Zarathustra


----------



## panic in paradise

*I-F - spiegelBeeld*


----------



## PradaMan

benny benassi and chris brown-beautiful people

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxlzcAPbBE


----------



## JoshE

*Lazy Love (Hook 'N' Sling Remix) *


----------



## Arnold

The Future Sound Of London - We Have Explosive


----------



## RavinRaphael

Renegade snares (high contrast remix)


----------



## panic in paradise

_Josh Wink -Jan 1st, 2010. Live set @ Summer Dayze festival, Adelaide, Australia_


----------



## KevinKostner

Edward Maya-Stereo Love


----------



## panic in paradise

*ER|CC-LooP&MoRE*
*@7:O6*


----------



## panic in paradise

Chris & Cosey - The Need


----------



## dolliedessa

Wishing on a Star by Fast Foot and Rose Royce


----------



## Bagseed

mnml ssgs mx48: Redshape






awesome mix! recommended to all who are into the deep and floating side of techno!


----------



## chasing_s

Robert Hood - Minimal Nation

A masterpiece.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Slyde - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQTgQ0PNGHU


----------



## panic in paradise

*I-F Playstation #2*


----------



## Arnold

Montini Traxx - The Sound of Innocence (Minimalistix Vocal Club Mix)
Castle Trancelott - Indoctrinate


----------



## MDMAhead

The Advent & Industrialyzer - SCH EXP


----------



## yucatanboy2

Been listening to elite force's revamps lately

Noisia - Alpha Centauri (Elite Force Revamp)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta5PmRJe6T8&feature=related

Edit: now listening to this one, which i am digging a lot! (note that i don't like dubstep, but its ok when within a different genre for a little bit of time)

Excision - Subsonic (Elite force revamp)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q_mNY2VWHc&feature=related


----------



## Raw Evil

Just got the digital version of Younger Brother's new album _Vaccine_. My plastic-and-aluminium version coming in the mail soon 

It's very different to YB's earlier stuff - to the point where I'd almost consider it a different project. Still, it's awesome by its own merit, and I've probably played it 5 or 6 times through over the last two days, lol. I'm obsessive like that, I guess.

So far I'm feeling _Train_ as the standout track.


----------



## KevinKostner

LOCKING DOWN THE WHOLE HOUSE GAME RIGHT HERE.


----------



## panic in paradise

*^^oh shiet, hey, house you doin' KevinKostner -
acidic breaks of ethereal house divinationSx*

*SynergyFlash*

*..~xtc|xtc~..*
what make your body hot
*~~xtc|xtc~~*
what makes you dance all night
*..~xtc|xtc~..*

*the music the house the music of our house house music is
::;
its a soulthanG*


----------



## Noodle

*Junior Vasquez - Get Your Hands Off My Man*

:D


----------



## panic in paradise

downLoad  -  Beehatch 


hear the PortisHead, metronome...?;-)


----------



## Bagseed

Raudive - Slave

old track (from 2006), but what a fucking bomb. discovered this song in a DJ Koze - Set and loved it immediately. i think i'm gonna drop this one on my next dj gig (god knows when, sadly ;( )


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

The Avalanches - 'Since I Left You' 

I can never get enough of this track. It reminds of the happiness of childhood.


----------



## Arnold

Alex Reece - Pulp Fiction


----------



## panic in paradise

perfume trees - warm sun fingers


----------



## Ol' Blue Eyes

*Boys Noize - Starter*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fa8uIo__-4&feature=related


----------



## Noodle

New Order - Someone Like You ( Funk D'Void remix )


----------



## Swerlz

Meagashira & Endymion - None To Give


----------



## yucatanboy2

I've been listening to dj sets by DJ Endo.

Right now i am listening to a fidget/electro set by him:
http://soundcloud.com/dj-endo/dj-endo-krunnk-maschine-wmc-2008-promo-mix/


----------



## yucatanboy2

Found this song in the set I was listening to:

Le Castle Vania - Zero Machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vN20Dj_xO4


----------



## k.kat

Tonic Ft. Tarantula Man - Big Fat (Original Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXFFWkTPQQ8


----------



## smackcraft

Leftfield - song of life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic2Q-G0BEFQ&feature=related

The build up in this tune is just amazing


----------



## JoshE

4 Strings - Take Me Away


----------



## LuGoJ

Lenny Dee @Blackkat mayday party NYC 2008


----------



## The Chemist

STS9 - The Unquestionable Supremacy of Nature (Tabernable in GA i believe?)


----------



## Arnold

John Digweed Transitions Radio 22/04/11the whole show though


----------



## jam uh weezy

someone give me music like this please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9mYVp9E2k


----------



## MDMAhead

jam uh weezy said:


> someone give me music like this please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9mYVp9E2k



How about some DMX Krew:


DMX Krew - Street Boys

DMX Krew - Parking Orbit

DMX Krew - That Was Harder Than I Expected


----------



## PianoGrand

LTJ Bukem-Moodswings. :D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1nKn40xtx4


----------



## panic in paradise

*Frankie Bones @ GS20 Pt. 2 *
----------------------------------
*hahaHeather Heart rok'n it all*


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

PianoGrand said:


> LTJ Bukem-Moodswings. :D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1nKn40xtx4



Nothing like some LTJ Bukem. I am in a trance mood this morning. 

Sasha - Cloud Cuckoo (Luke Chable Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Hudson Mohawke - Fuse


----------



## StrutterGear

Alot of absolutely amazing breaks that my mate dropped in Essex last friday. [welsh accent] GOOODD I LUVVV EEET [/welsh accent]


Mindscape - Bounce http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbsHoH7Bqc0


----------



## Arnold

On the original cd.


----------



## MDApleeze

Arnold said:


> John Digweed Transitions Radio 22/04/11the whole show though



mixriot has all the shows streaming for free.

currently im listening to Nick Warren - Balance 018


----------



## Arnold

MDApleeze said:


> currently im listening to Nick Warren - Balance 018


Didn't know he had a new album out, I shall be getting it his stuff never disappoints


----------



## Arnold

and it doesn't disappoint...


----------



## panic in paradise

SpeedGarage
11 track quick mix
*
boogie boogie baaaby*


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Hell yeah speed garage!!!

 was listening to Duck Sauce - Barbara Streisand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu_zwdmz0hE

Its pretty damn catchy.

We were blasting it at work today 

Edit: dude!  i just realized this track had the speed garage beat and clap, it just needs a heavy speed garage bassline!!!  Someone get on that!! Actually, A-trak and Armand Van Helden (who make up duck sauce) should get on that, armand has experience with speed garage!


----------



## panic in paradise

uLuLuL-trAtrAtrA

_pew pew pew_
lol
*ttthhhhiiiissss isss mmmyy shhhhiiiittt maaaaaaaaaan*


----------



## Arnold

A very good (imo) minimal  mix compilation.


----------



## panic in paradise

yellow note - sunrise


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Shponglese Spoken Here - Shpongle*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh-5xccrY1I&feature=related


----------



## šljiva

Aes Dana ´ Undertow


----------



## wooger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UbyHYy-CS8&feature=related - Its so relaxing to me...


----------



## Arnold

Allnighters - Black is black (bk remix) stompingly good.
Lab 4- Concept of love


----------



## ElHefe

My name is skrillex EP and Scary monsters and nice sprites

Basically Skrillex has dominated my ears for the past two days


----------



## Arnold

http://www.minimalstation.de/


----------



## panic in paradise

temperate zonez


----------



## Arnold

http://destroyed.moby.com/
http://soundcloud.com/thelittleidiot/sets/destroyed/


----------



## panic in paradise

revolving reverberating revolutions 


CTI - Elemental 7 (Part 2/5)


----------



## 303Thizz

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...obWPLl2yw&sig2=QJ_naVmOI8hL-A6-ijhdOw&cad=rja
Neurosis, a classic


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Q_3HzY2rc

bedouinnss


----------



## panic in paradise

yellowoNote-Sunshine


----------



## panic in paradise

skinny puppy - the soul that creates

S|P - all eyes

James Holden and Thomson - Come To Me (Amateur Guitar Mix)
(((knock-knock-knockN on your coffin door)))


----------



## Bomboclat

It's been a Tech-House sorta day:

Currently listening to *Terrakroma*'s Moontribe-nye-2010-sunrise-set.


----------



## 303Thizz

Robag Wruhme.

Wish I wasn't sitting at home missing a live set from him right now, but that's life.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Swedish House Mafia - Save The World

Uplifting little track.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Infusion - Girls can be cruel (Infusion's sQ'ed mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8wEasXiVy4&feature=related

Edit:
Just started listening to this track, it always gives me chills:

Infusion - Natural (extended mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNOs1oIyfEM


----------



## panic in paradise

*dg*r*c - blo*w


----------



## yucatanboy2

Breaks, how I miss thee. 

Hedflux - Mindcell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsY3jlX-Jms


----------



## panic in paradise

Michel de Hey - Sylvester 3 (Chriss Ronson & Yvel & Tristan Remix) 

_freakfest_squeezeme_freakfest_squeezeme_freakfest_squeezeme
+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+
*Heather Heart @~ GS20* 
*^its a real stomper*^^

freakfest_squeezemef_reakfest_squeezeme_freakfest_squeezeme_
+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+


----------



## Putingrad

2562 - Superflight


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Samples - Caribbean Heat*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPwPqLJTfXo


----------



## panic in paradise

_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+
*Heather Heart @~ GS20* 
^*solid*^^;-D8:44 - 8:45 @'~--
+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_


----------



## panic in paradise

Marshall H -.- wish


----------



## D n A

D&B M1X with Crissy Criss - Drumstep Mix!

meh, thought i'd check it out


----------



## šljiva

Rubix Qube ´ Maximal


----------



## panic in paradise

missKittin - I LOVE SARA


----------



## Arnold

Must have played this about 30 times over the last couple of days.


----------



## panic in paradise

MK&HK-HomeTown
_again-ring Ze bell_
*give the key to release the healer  -
to kill the killer in the corner*



*I-Ching-the Forgotten Dream nightfall Mix*


----------



## Noodle

^
Great tune!

I'm in a synthy mood:

http://youtu.be/vTIHd4t0gcI


----------



## JoshE

Son Of A Kick - Playing The Villain


----------



## panic in paradise

*CTI - Mary *


----------



## Arnold

Laurent Garnier Set
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L5204EO8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L5204EO8


----------



## RavinRaphael

http://soundcloud.com/molemandnb

dude has been murking Liquid Dnb lately.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Moderat - No. 22 Just had a bit too much MXE, but am loving this at the moment %)


----------



## Psychlone Jack

noisia - tremor album


----------



## panic in paradise

Pigface -- Asphole


----------



## panic in paradise

INVOLUTION _ Mow 

*
muh favorite album ...*


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Kid Sister - Pro Nails (rusko remix)


----------



## panic in paradise

*Wolf+Lamb - Just for Now*


----------



## Arnold

http://www.minimalstation.de/


----------



## RavinRaphael

netsky essential mix


----------



## tenshi

Hmhmmm - "In Search of Sunrise 9: India", just released last week. Based on the first couple of listens, it's v. gorgeous and v. beautiful - better than the previous instalment (South Africa).

Durand still can't quite capture that "last few hours of the night with sunrise approaching" that Tiesto managed to do on at least a couple of his ISOSes. So that's a bit of a negative. But the actual music is fantastic and very powerful. I recommend!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

A mini mix on youtube called "Dog Bless Drumstep" that I'm too lazy to link, but for reals... SICK. AS. FUCK.


----------



## oliphill

The new C4C Studio mix 



Psychlone Jack said:


> A mini mix on youtube called "Dog Bless Drumstep" that I'm too lazy to link, but for reals... SICK. AS. FUCK.



Gonna check out after, thanks


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Mark Instinct - Killa (Subsonik & Messinian remix)


----------



## panic in paradise

Lotus Omega - Trance do Brazil


----------



## panic in paradise

kittin and hacker - you and us

- cant find a video..:-\
or for "Wash n dry Yomand remix"
_____________________________________
*C|C - Cords Of Love*


----------



## marsmellow

The Higher Intelligence Agency - Re-Echo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4UI2IaTYG8


----------



## yucatanboy2

Dude, i forgot how much I love this track.  I have it on vinyl.

It would be a great sunrise track for an outdoor desert party 

Slide and Healey vs. Joy Division - Dub will tear use apart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08bsBvHhOvg


----------



## Swerlz

Endymion - Three (new album)


Yeah.. it's goooooodddd... GET IT


----------



## Arnold

Autechre - Clipper
u-ziq  -  Sick porter


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Arctic Night - "My Feelings (Aural Imbalance Deepening Mix)"


----------



## Katapult

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvdtVanLJc4

Dapayk - Khes


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

2011 Lulz Boat Odyssey - Final Cut


----------



## Arnold

Isan - cathart


----------



## panic in paradise

Vitalic vs Garnier & Kittin Pt.4



> System F - Soul on soul (Elektochemie remix)
> C Denza - Bbq
> Scratch massive - Ice breaker (Dima remix)


----------



## Arnold

Clark - Ted (from Body Riddle)
Clark - Growls Garden


----------



## panic in paradise

^
i like Clark, any Warp Records artist is worth checking out or buying on blind faith, _i've found_.
*Early Moss*

*Miss Kittin & The hacker ~ Suspicious Minds *


----------



## dropsonde

can't go wrong with any Warp artist!


LOL BOYS


----------



## panic in paradise

dropsonde said:


> can't go wrong with any Warp artist!
> 
> 
> LOL BOYS



^
_NettWerk_ is good too.
_;-)_

*Doubting Thomas - T.H.C*


----------



## Arnold

I wish we still had Mary Anne Hobbs on radio one doing her experimental electronica show at night where 'idm'/warp records style would get played.
I like most warp records artist but not all of them.

Plastic Angel - Try Walking in My World


----------



## dropsonde

http://soundcloud.com/hexadecibel/hxdb-self-evident-hoof-hearted

Futuretribalbrokenbasshousehorsiestep


----------



## yucatanboy2

Dude... some old funky disco house.

Love and Peace Orchestra - Holding on (olav basoski remix)

the first track from Dj Dan's mix cd "another late night" from 2000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6_xgW7T7Ls


----------



## wooger

Nish-Talk 2 Me (Jon the Baptist vs DJ Chuck-e Remix)

it sounds amazing :D


----------



## Is it Friday yet?

couple of DJ mixes 

Leo Lyniv
http://snd.sc/kwMwrS

Stretford Dogs Club
http://snd.sc/m4XGke

Bump of MXE and maaan


----------



## ocean

Royksopp- You don't have a clue


----------



## wooger

ocean said:


> Royksopp- You don't have a clue



I like it!!


----------



## Swerlz

*Endymion & Art of Fighters feat. Lilly Julian* - A New Today


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Jorg on Mushroom - The Messenger


----------



## Swerlz

Art of Fighters - Oh My Sun

Italian Opera with a splash of HARDCORE!!!


----------



## Allein

somthing gentle for the morning

Remarc And Lewi - Ricky


----------



## eezeekial

Gemini - Feel Stronger


----------



## JoshE

UKF Music Podcast #9 - Stanza 

Tracklist:


*NSFW*: 





> 1. Displaced - Noisia - Vision
> 2. Poison Apple - Need For Mirrors - Chronic
> 3. One DJ - A Sides - Clear Skyz
> 4. Time After Time - Break - Symmetry
> 5. Starfall - Fresh - Breakbeat Kaos
> 6. Unknown - Unknown - Dub
> 7. Notes From The Block - Logistics & Illskillz - Hospital
> 8. Deadline - Digital - Function
> 9. Red Mist VIP - Danny Byrd - Hospital
> 10. Cylon - Fresh & Sigma - Breakbeat Kaos
> 11. Slow Down - Break & Die - Symmetry
> 12. Cathedral - Culture Shock - Ram
> 13. One - Masai - Mainframe
> 14. DJ Friendly Unit Shifter - Rockwell - Shogun
> 15. Friday - Capone - Hardleaders
> 16. Shine - Nu:Tone ft Natalie Williams - Hospital
> 17. Cut Paper - Vapour - 36 Hertz
> 18. Surprise - Culture Shock & Furlonge - Ram
> 19. Leaving (Stanza Remix) - Magikstar - Dub
> 20. Tonight - Danny Byrd ft Netsky - Hospital
> 21. Tonight (Cutline Remix) - Danny Byrd ft Netsky - Hospital
> 22. Last Night - Brookes Brothers - Breakbeat Kaos
> 23. We Can Have it All (Sigma Remix) - Danny Byrd - Hospital
> 24. Nosher (Baron Remix) - Total Science - CIA
> 25. Heartbeats (Stanza Remix VIP) - Grum - Dub
> 26. Finished Symphony (Deadmau5 Remix D&B VIP) - Hybrid
> 27. Runaway - Stanza ft Grimm - Dub
> 28. Rose - Calibre - Signature
> 29. The Place - Sensa & Haste - Dub
> 30. The Big Bang - Mutated Forms & Stanza - Dub
> 31. Together (Cyantific & Wilkinson Remix) - Roger Sanchez - Dub


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

The Roots - Don't Say Nuthin' (The Polish Ambassador Remix)


----------



## Unbreakable

D12 - Purple Pills (Dubstep Mashup Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gges9vn-I6c


----------



## JoshE

Evol Intent - Odd Number


----------



## ocean

Fever Ray- Here Before


----------



## Noodle

*Kettel - Doland*


----------



## yucatanboy2

Elite force live at Rough Tempo Radio (on soundcloud)

http://soundcloud.com/elite-force/elite-force-rough-tempo-radio

Starts with tech-house and then gets heavier and heavier with tech-funk, breaks, and some dubsteppy stuff.

I love Elite Force, seriously, listen to the track of his at 24 min in... its a freaking BEAST.


----------



## Noodle

file recorded at 128?


----------



## Noodle

this right har


----------



## Arnold

Skol live @ ssup


----------



## yucatanboy2

Quadrat beat - Hive inside
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zQbGyDO_sE


----------



## rollin_stoned

Madame Hollywood - Felix Da Housecat


----------



## Samadhi

I've FINALLY found the remix of one of my favourite tracks: Crossover - Phostographt! It's from Steve Lawler's original Lights Out album (released 2000)...

Crossover - Phostographt (Lights Out Edit).

The problem is that it's only 2/3 of the track! NOOOOO! 

The track is pure sex.


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Protosapien - Agobi Project*


----------



## ChainsawWilliams

The new DIGITALISM album _I Love You Dude._ Its fantastic!

CIRCLES


_Reeper Bahn_ is another whopper of a tune on that album if you want to listen before you buy.


----------



## wooger

L.A.O.S. - We All (Blame Remix)


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Zion Station - Break Science*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd3FBXTqt9Q


----------



## panic in paradise

Vitalic vs Laurent Garnier & Miss Kittin - Live Set 

- _System F - Soul on soul (Elektochemie remix)
C Denza - Bbq
Scratch massive - Ice breaker (Dima remix)_ -


----------



## BIGsherm7272

Nic Chagall - This Moment (Progressive Trance Mix)


----------



## Swerlz

Art of Fighters - Liveset 7/30/11@Dominator


----------



## Tuskface

Last weekend's "Acid Jazz" hosted by Gary Vercelli from KXJZ Sacremento. The vast majority from the past 5+ years are up on archive.org. Great mix of all flavors of jazz, downtempo, r&b, various latin styles, some conscious hip hop... highly recommend.

see: http://www.archive.org/details/AJ_110730 for what I'm currently listening to.


----------



## panic in paradise

Sigur Rós - Milanó

"*... you saw the Fjord*"


----------



## Arnold

Warriors of love - Somebody scream


----------



## panic in paradise

cevin Key - The Dragon Experience

*do not watch if tripping..!*
*or why not?!?*
_____________________________________
skinnyPup ~ Goneja
latter year stuff...


----------



## JoshE

Nero - Guilt


----------



## ocean

Royksopp- You don't have a clue


----------



## MDMAhead

iiO - Rapture (John Creamer & Stephane K Remix)


----------



## SleepingTaper

+*S+*S+  - John Zorn, Ikue Mori & Mike Patton


----------



## Noodle

http://youtu.be/PqRv1v4gKzE


----------



## yucatanboy2

Drop the Lime - Hear Me (AC slater remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZHVcCdGOfA


----------



## ocean

Trentemoeller- Moan


----------



## panic in paradise

3Phazegenerator - "Upper Precept"  
^tribal-psytech-pressurecooker
"_justice was served?!? youve got to be kidding me - i was there i saw everything_!"
4:06


----------



## SleepingTaper

Albert Ayler - Sprits Rejoice

Jimi Hendrix -The Wind Cries Mary

Bob Dylan & Joan Baez - Railroad Boy

Over the past 15 min, no I'm not listening to these all at the same time


----------



## SleepingTaper

John Coltrane - Summertime 1/2
John Coltrane - Summertime 2/2

McCoy Tyner tears it up!!!!!


Fela Kuti - Power Show 1/2
Fela Kuti - Power Show 2/2

Favorite Fela song since I was a small boy!


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Jump Around (Jantsen Remix) - House of Pain*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBNSJc5s3oI


----------



## dropsonde

machinedrum

http://youtu.be/jDZBB0JLFIk

this guy has been around for so long, yet so unknown.. genius stuff


----------



## Spliff Politics

Feeling the progressive house on this fine morning :D

Serge Flibustier - Nowhere (Mango remix)

Mad Eye - Sorrow (Mango Presents Shoreliners remix)


----------



## Noodle

I'm listening to down and dubby techno: 

http://youtu.be/S8WLsI4lQ48


----------



## D7CE

"attack the doctor" -blockhead


----------



## panic in paradise

Allll EyEs


----------



## mu-lover

Massive Attack- Protection, Tracey Thorn. 
down beat, but intense. - IMHO


----------



## Arnold

Zabiela - Paradigm shifts 1&2


----------



## panic in paradise

bananasloth


----------



## brs677

Omnitica - Dubwoofer Substep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnOGWnyjDi0

just makes me so anxious to get my car back on the road so i can listen to shit like this with my system again


----------



## JoshE

Calvin Harris I'm Not Alone (Deadmau5 Remix)


----------



## Blackights

Sandro Silva & Quintino - Epic (Original Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQKsLOPK_ls

It's orgasmic =P


----------



## Arnold

Charley Says Always Tell Your Mummy =>  Prodigy - Charly says


----------



## panic in paradise

Stephan Bodzin VS Marc Romboy - Ferdinand


----------



## ocean

nero- innocence


----------



## panic in paradise

*InvOLution-Mow *


----------



## vapervic

dj dragn'fly ........mix

http://www.djdragnfly.com/mixes/WEF/Dragnfly-Whole_Earth_Inspiration.mp3


----------



## vapervic

Willy Wonka  



it fantastic


----------



## dropsonde

http://soundcloud.com/self_evident/self-evident-floating-with-the


----------



## panic in paradise

DOOMSDAY
^
possibly extremely disturbing - but - some vintage documentation of the Inception and, _rapid secession_ of Barbs and BZD's, near the end.


----------



## Noodle

Simple, yet effective, this track speaks of the time it was produced:


*Human Resource - House Feeling *


----------



## Arnold

Isan - Betty's Lament


----------



## panic in paradise

Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Adam K & Soha Vocal Mix) 

*God be praised - the thought alone makes my heart sing*


----------



## panic in paradise

Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Adam K & Soha Vocal Mix) 







*Easy Star All Stars - Time (Dub Side of the Moon)*


----------



## atri

http://soundcloud.com/kraddy/kraddy-black-box


----------



## panic in paradise

Fad Gadget - King of the Flies


@3:40


----------



## Keaton

Sonidas De La Cabeza -- Heyoka


----------



## panic in paradise

Joey Beltram - Energy Flash Rennie Pilgrem Breakz Mix 
Cevin Fisher's Big Freak - The Freaks Come Out (Sharp Freaks At Trade Mix)
Miss Kittin - I LOVE SARA 


*Klaus Nomi: Samson and Delilah (Aria) Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix *
holy shit alright!!!


----------



## -=SS=-

The Beach Boys - God Only Knows (Aeroplane Bootleg Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKDt68qGv10


----------



## panic in paradise

^
good one.
mehthinks


----------



## Keaton

Jade -- Kilowatts


----------



## Keaton

Diagnosis Murder feat. S.P.Y. -- BCee (Metrik Remix)


----------



## J.Wallace

Legit one of my favorite Hardstyle tracks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L78acUG4SOc&feature=related


----------



## Arnold

Omni Trio - Be there


----------



## SoCalGirl

Switching between Tidy Platinum Mix One, and VNV Nation. %)


----------



## panic in paradise

Fools Gold


----------



## euphoria

J-Laze 7 Sensez


----------



## socalthizzn

Full versn of mantis - boss fight 

Next up 
Cyberoptics - outlaws, cube, wormhole full versions. 

Then angels and albatross ep from quartus saul

Hook ups ftw


----------



## Renz Envy

Electric Feel - MGMT
Krack - Soulwax


----------



## panic in paradise

Planisphere - Deep Blue Dream 
Warriors of Love - Somebody Scream 
Durango 95 - 5:55


----------



## panic in paradise

1.8.7 - Konkrete Jungle


----------



## Arnold

Gary Numan Cars - dave Clarke remix
I thought this was pretty cool, some 80's remixed to techno.

Movin' Thru your system - Dave Clarke remix
Fischerspooner Emerge - Dave Clarke remix


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Telefon Tel Aviv - Introductory Nomenclature*


----------



## w33dsp34k

I am listening to a HARDSTYLE remix I made 

http://soundcloud.com/marvelous/hardstyle-rmx


----------



## Arnold

Poltergeist Vicious Circles - Union Jack remix
Orbital - Impact


----------



## Arnold

Dj Energy - Believer
Bush Babies - Delicious
Marc et Claude - La 
Lectrolux - Baloney


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Live a fuller, richer, more compassionate life. 

Nadja Lind & Paul Loraine - Making A Difference (Helmut Ebritsch remix)


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Conjure One - Like Ice


----------



## SNR

Straight from Pandora: 

"I'm listening to "Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix)" by Deadmau5 on Pandora"


----------



## panic in paradise

*"The Most Astounding Living Monstrosity" *


----------



## panic in paradise

Anthony Rother - EosphoruS


----------



## Juvenile

John B podcast 089

John B has by far my favourite podcasts


----------



## trippin_titties

http://youtu.be/v97JeDizDvU 

also

http://youtu.be/B46NOi3yyTY   one spliff a day yah


----------



## panic in paradise

November Növelet - Fear 

*"celebrate the fact"*


----------



## Asclepius

*Tom Waits - God's Away On Business*


----------



## panic in paradise

*^business, business HUH*

Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Adam K & Soha Vocal Mix) FULL HD


----------



## JoshE

Netsky - Secret Agent


----------



## [S]alvatore

Scratch Perverts Present - The Prodigy - Omen vs Orbital - The Box
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06-iyKI3ntE


----------



## junkiexxl

Tycho-Coastal Brake


----------



## Arnold

The Orb - A huge ever growing pulsating brain


----------



## panic in paradise

^thats....a great title...
*:-x*

*C|C - The Gates of Ancient Cities* 
*C|C - Passion*


----------



## ricardo08

Motivation - Clams Casino


----------



## Arnold

Schiller - Ruhe (Humate remix)


----------



## Sepher

smackncheese said:


> Shpongle --- Divine Moments of Truth.
> QUOTE=smackncheese;9025768]Shpongle --- Divine Moments of Truth.
> 
> An old one.. but hell. It's still a good one, and it fits the mood.



Loving Sphongle. Only came across them reading this thread a coupla days ago. Wondering how I've managed to miss them given Infinity Project involvement ~ waiting on some more Hallucinogen and 1200 mics / Raja Ram stuff, see what else they're about Talk about picking up where Ozric Tentacles left off and just running, and running, and running with it! :lol:

Got a good selection of decent post-rock and electronica on the go ATM. Stand-by favs like Ulrich Schnauss ((( Most consistently and breathtakingly beautiful ambient / chill-out stuff I've yet come across. Man that guys got ears! ))) Fluke, Orb, Orbital, Aphex, Fuck Buttons, with a good sprinkling of less familiar to me psyche alt rock like Gregor Samsa, Neutral Milk Hotel, Olivia Tremor Control, Tame Impala, all neatly boxed off with the best of homegrown Scottish talent ~ Aliens, Mogwai, Boards Of Canada, Errors.


----------



## Arnold

Roosta - Lovin' it


----------



## panic in paradise

Brain Discipline - Daughter Of The Cold Progress


----------



## soundsystem00

*Zero 7 - In The Waiting Line [S.P.Y. Remix]*


----------



## ocean

Apparat- Candil De La Calle

"Salt water rising on a beautiful day- the flood only washing the want away......Long have I waited here for nothing to come....The Sequence of twist and turns that can't be undone....."


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

instead of single songs, I thought i'd post some mixes by djs that im currently playing like crazy.

Mimosas September 2011 Mix
Clockwork - trophy Season mix
Knight Riderz - Mind Dimension Mixtape
Zeds Dead - Klassroom Mix
Tippers july 2006 downtempo mix
MartyParty - Young Pimp vol 1 (collection of unreleased songs)
MartyParty - Young Pimp vol 2 (more unreleased shit)
 Mochipets New MIX (aka glitchhop on crack)
MartyParty - Coachella 08'

theres about 15 hours of music.. mostly uploaded to my dropbox for you freaks! ENJOY!


----------



## foolsgold

dj topgroove mc jd walker mc domer up rising 18/01/97 totally storming set


----------



## Darksidesam

some netsky stuff


----------



## soundsystem00

[    ....*Modeselektor* - _*The Rapanthem*_....    ]


----------



## ocean

My new team loves electronic music so work is getting better b/c we all love listening to  like this all day :
Cracks begin to show- Nero
(When we all started freaking out about how much we loved this song we just started listening to Nero on Pandora all day)
The only problem is we play the music so loud the people calling in can hear it :D
But the guy who sits next to me get's into it- it's awesome. Makes the long day so much better.


----------



## foolsgold

uprisin v's hanger13 cd2 from 24 nov 2006


----------



## panic in paradise

X-Dream / Soulclipse Turkey 2006 
^Durkish DooF

"This information, is disinformation"


----------



## soundsystem00

Ellen Allien & Apparat "Way Out"


----------



## foolsgold

thank god ice cube the one and only o'sha jackson


----------



## šljiva

E-Zee Possee - Everything Starts With An E

I love this track


----------



## Arnold

You are sleeping (pqm meets luke chable vocal pass) PQM - James Holden


----------



## BlackDog_69

Love this track  Such a relaxing and chilled out album - I love the remix of 'Crosses' by Jose Gonzales too


----------



## panic in paradise

Download - Sidewinder

ohhohohho yeah 
_rising_ static WhipLasheD


----------



## panic in paradise

bjork - moon

... oh my, there really...*she has no limits.*


----------



## Arnold

^she hasn't lost her touch after all these years 
Petter, UNKLE - These Days / What Are You To Me? (Sasha Involver Mash-up)


----------



## panic in paradise

...............

Björk - Mutual Core
*oh wow*
tectonic bubonic


----------



## panic in paradise

FRONT 242 - ONE WITH THE FIRE - exercice visuel N°11


----------



## Arnold

Der Dritte Raum - Alienoid


----------



## ocean

Trentemoeller- Always something better


----------



## flippinhippies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpincP_qbUA&feature=BFa&list=FLkUJoPa28Iudw3yOu4qypeg&lf=mh_lolz
This is Jean Elan's newest tune Flashed
I dig it 'cause its got an electro groove but its structured like a tech-house / trance tune
keep postin my brain can't get enough!!!


----------



## panic in paradise

ocean said:


> Trentemoeller- Always something better



...lol
yes, there is _just_ *always *something.!

See How How to play "River Flows In You" 
^this starting at 22 seconds, along in time with This


----------



## panic in paradise

Chris & Cosey - Re-Education Through Labour 
peekabOO


----------



## panic in paradise

Warriors of Love - Somebody Scream 

who needs E when you got it G


----------



## Arnold

Live In Hackney Hard House Mix 2004 vol one


----------



## panic in paradise

The Prodigy - Narayan (original)


----------



## panic in paradise

MISS KITTIN - GRACE ( LIVE ) (STROBE)
+ here is what she starts mixing into^^from the above _clip_
Miss Kittin - I LOVE SARA 
*"time for the big cleaning"*
- mmrow


----------



## Mohinjo_Daro

Perfume - Fake it


----------



## panic in paradise

Perfume Tree - Warm Sun Fingers


----------



## NeuroPsyence

Wow sick unreleased Feed Me remix. I just noticed this a couple minutes ago. Looks like it was just uploaded today.

Wolfgang Gartner -- Flatline (Feed Me Remix) [UNRELEASED]


----------



## panic in paradise

X-Mix 2 - Laurent Garnier - (5/6) 
 *this mix*

*'* _go to sleep_ '

X-Mix 2 - Laurent Garnier - (6/6) 
so fucking killer...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuHfCQME_fE&feature=channel_video_title
*
Coda - Mecca* - some friends of mine... this is too sick not heard this one before.


----------



## Albion

Still Life - The Horrors

Takes me somewhere else altogether


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Zeds Dead - here comes the boom*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSn_i6BPbkI&feature=related


----------



## panic in paradise

The Tear Garden - You and Me and Rainbows (Part 1 of 2) 

"aXisaXiSaXis broken
reach your destination"


----------



## panic in paradise

Throbbing Gristle Discipline *(*Manchester*)*


----------



## SirTophamHat

MiM0SA - Fluorescence (Moombahton remix)

Just got back from seeing this guy perform live.  Sick show, really enjoyed it...


----------



## Spliff Politics

Skream Feat. Freckles - How Real Would this be classed as garage? Good tune none the less!


----------



## Arnold

Teknoville


----------



## panic in paradise

X-Mix 2 - Laurent Garnier - (6/6) 
SeaOfdreamS


----------



## ocean

Bjork- It's in our Hands


----------



## Albion

Tobacco ft. Aesop Rock - Dirt


----------



## Arnold

http://www.xtcradio.co.uk/Radio.Playlist.html Channel 3 some banging tunes on there!


----------



## panic in paradise

Cosmic Gate - London Rain (Stoneface & Terminal Remix) 

*Fuck ~ Yeah*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Reso - Technetium (Vent Remix)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaWDQBxyuTE


----------



## Arnold

http://www.redseadanceradio.com/


----------



## Arnold

You are sleeping (pqm meets luke chable vocal pass) PQM


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tqf1NqQBG8


----------



## panic in paradise

Felix Da Housecat - Music is my life


----------



## Arnold

Deadmau5 - Strobe about the only track I like from him but then again I really like it.


----------



## panic in paradise

JOEY BELTRAM energy flash 
*XtC~XTC
RIP*


----------



## panic in paradise

Possession - Genesis P-Orridge


----------



## D n A

phaeleh - the cold in you
absolutely gorgeous chillstep..


----------



## soundsystem00

BSE & Noisia - Be My Biatch [Mixcut]
absolutely grimey neurofunk


----------



## panic in paradise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDTXpk8-YSQ
*c|c*



**


----------



## D n A

The Slag - Strange Days (Frederik Olufsen's Remix)


----------



## euphoria

DJ Icey - Dreams (Extended Version)


----------



## NoiseNinja

The Knife - Anies Box (alt. Vocal)


----------



## DirtyAstronaut

Does It Offend You, Yeah? - Game Over   Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## kx_

Ferry Corsten @ ENERGY Jaarbeurs Utrecht 2011.02.19


----------



## Arnold

The Sect - Slimer
Disturbia - Mass Effect filthier then my arse crack!


----------



## panic in paradise

Jeff Mills vs Dave Clarke - Live at Rave City
*good Ol fashion Techno*


----------



## Noodle

I've been listening to a lot of breaks/drum n bass/downtempo ish kind of stuff this week.



...breaks:

*Far Too Loud - Dancefloor Destroyer*


----------



## panic in paradise

DJ Faydz Speed Garage set at DJ Easygroove's event 'Groove Easy'

Tracklist -
Brainbug - Nightmare (Dexterous Remix)
DJ Pooch - Let It Roll
G.O.D Limited Four
Another Groove - Be Alone No More
G.O.D ???
Ronaldo - Expression
Todd Terry - Something Going On (Loop Da Loop Remix)
Janet Jackson - Got Til It's Gone (Armands Speedy Garage Remix)
Goldie Feat KRS One - Digital (Armand Van Helden Mix)
Soundscape - Dubplate Culture
The Nice Phenomenon - The End
R.I.P. Productions - The Chant (We R)
DJ Pooch - Burning Up-uP-Up-uP-Up
*~@55:33~i came~*
Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar (Armands Dark Garage Mix)
Armand Van Helden - Ultrafunkula

*oldskie-wheels of steel *


----------



## Arnold

Captain Tinrib, Mars & Mystre - Save The Rave


----------



## panic in paradise

> _originally posted_ by *Hydroazuannacaine* in Non EMD
> ^Black Tape for a Blue Girl is one of the bands i used to listen to was i was young and something. i can't do them anymore though. i over expanded, and in defense my mind dumbed my brain. or vice-versa. either way, party! party!



Miss Kittin and the Hacker - Party in My Head


----------



## D n A

nu:tone - missing link


----------



## panic in paradise

children of the bong - the veil 


*NSFW*: 








_A_EtherVeil ~


----------



## jeebis

the full album mix from the ukf dubstep 2011 album. i would post it but its not on youtube....


----------



## flippinhippies

the new Above and Beyond record Group Therapy. Sooooo un- fucking- believable


----------



## panic in paradise

- Murray Head - One Night in Bangkok


----------



## Arnold

Four tet - circling
Isan - Vossill


----------



## panic in paradise

*G.O.D. 4 Limited Side A - Track 2 (Come Into My* HeAart *Dub Mix) *


----------



## panic in paradise

Soundscape - Dubplate Culture (JDS Remix) 

from 1:56 until OMG!!!


----------



## D n A

late - losing you
_i just can't get over you
i fear losing you_


----------



## Topmid

Porter Robinson - Unison (Knife Party Remix)


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_OW3T9a8DA


The Source Feat. Soom T - What Have I Done (An-Ten-Nae Remix)


so gooooooooooood


----------



## Arnold

Boys Noize - Don't Believe The Hype (Original Mix) 
fapfapfap...


----------



## Noodle

*The Hacker - At Night*


----------



## fivelinefury

Skrillex !


----------



## VanWeyden

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5pdgyOzJtE

Scooter - Always Hardcore


----------



## bradthommo123

*What are you listening to?*

Im listening to Skrillex - First of the year.


----------



## Noodle

*Burial - NYC*

Can you hear the needle on a record?


----------



## junglejuice

Seth Troxler - Rebel Pod 01

I cannot explain how much of a work of art that mix is.

Wow

:D


----------



## Noodle

*Mollono Bass - Sand In My Hand*


----------



## Noodle

junglejuice said:


> Seth Troxler - Rebel Pod 01
> 
> 
> 
> Wow



Spark one up son.


----------



## Arnold

Bruce Mclaren - Total Mayhem 3/12/11


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Dub FX feat. Mr. Woodnote - Flow (Live in Bristol 2009)

If you don't know him, Dub FX is an awesome Australian street performer, who uses a technique called live looping (records live samples on the spot and loops them over to create a song) with amazing results - in this particular case, drum and bass. The only instruments used are the guy's voice, and live saxophone in this case, run through an effects pedal, all generated on the spot! Full of passion, really innovative, and a truly uplifting track. Fucking awesome.


----------



## D n A

John B - Up All Night
classic choon


----------



## Arnold

Cloud 9 - You got me burnin'


----------



## panic in paradise

Front 242 - Never Stop


----------



## D n A

Audio - Prototype


----------



## panic in paradise

Whitehouse - Twice Is Not Enough 

"you stupid witch, twice was not enough"


----------



## Arnold

Kenny Ken - The Edge (1994)   60 minutes of classic and obscure jungle tunes, mixed by the one and only Kenny Ken! 
Where's me time machine?


----------



## D n A

Dub FX - Love Me Or Not


----------



## panic in paradise

tg - *discipline*


----------



## Noodle

*John B - Without You*


----------



## Arnold

Live at Sunnyside Up Tom Costelloe


----------



## JoshE

Modestep - Sunlight


----------



## panic in paradise

Madonna - Pretender (Audio)


----------



## Arnold

James Zabiela Live @ The Warehouse Project Manchester UK 18-12-2011  has only been uploaded half an hour ago.


----------



## euphoria

hoopin to *dj shadow - endtroducing* before i go out tonight


----------



## panic in paradise

^
my favorite DJ Shadow is probably "Some Scientific Abstract Shit".


MAVERICKZ - Zipopotamuz (Da fresh remix) 
^reminds me of, well maybe not that one in-particular...
Stephan Bodzin - Liebe Ist 
oh yeah oh yeah oh yeah yeah yeah x many x

this is what i was thinking of...


Nathan Fake - The Sky was Pink


----------



## Arnold

DJ Arne L II & DJ Mirko Milano - Out There


----------



## Bagseed

Derango - Tumult

i don't listen to much psytrance, actually i hardly ever listen to it, but this record is very awesome!


----------



## jeebis

501's mix he did for Never Say Die.

soooo smooth.


----------



## junglejuice

RA.291 - Lee Foss

Really diggin' this. If you aren't already subscribed to the RA podcast, do it.

:D


----------



## The_Rogue

Mastodon!  :D


----------



## Arnold

Choci - Come into my world


----------



## Arnold

Jungle - Very last drop


----------



## maxxsskip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2GSyQBdeEQ

knife party


----------



## panic in paradise

for *custard*



Coil - Tunnel Of Goats IX-XVIII 
^my cat loves this stuff.


----------



## Shifty38

Really enjoying Koan - Russian music producing duo - particularly their 2009 album, 'When the Silence is Speaking.' It proved to be an excellent guide on a couple of recent adventures.


----------



## panic in paradise

throbbing gristle - hot on the heels of love


----------



## trammies

Recently- Xilent. His first EP really gets me pumping. Particularly:
*Choose Me I - Xilent*


----------



## DJKAOS

Black Hoe Recordings Harsh Noise Minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?8fbyn5fv578v8jk

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

DJ KAOS NOISE MINIMIXES 001-010

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

DJ KAOS EXTREME NOISE MINIMIXES 1-5

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

DJ KAOS NOISE MINIMIXES 005-010

http://www.mediafire.com/?vnoc823cezc7s39

Noise Malnutrition VS Noise Nazi

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

NOISE NAZI VS DANADAX MIX

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSNOISE


----------



## junglejuice

Hey man...if you want to post up some mixes please keep it to just a couple key ones that you recommend and tell us something about them. You are posting a LOT without any sort of description so please help us out so we can discuss em more easily

Thanks


----------



## Arnold

D4RK @ FRANTIC NYD 2012 hard trance ahoy


----------



## panic in paradise

The Antidote - 09 Sunrise


----------



## flapsandwich

loving LCD Soundsystem's new London Sessions!


----------



## Arnold

Choci - Train across U.S.A


----------



## Arnold

Doug EG - New years day mix headphone's required...


----------



## Utahrd

bassturbation sucks without any bass.  good thing I found this thread, now I don't have to rely on the beatport top ten to spoon feed me my music.


----------



## Shifty38

Just getting through some DnB. Give Loadstar a try - playing in the UK in March I believe


----------



## Cyanoide

Braincell - Star Dust

Superb hypertrippy track I love when I'm tripping. Makes me feel trippy when sober.


----------



## panic in paradise

Pleiadians - Family of Light (Goa Trance)


----------



## Ondine

Star Slinger!


----------



## panic in paradise

Sigur Rós - Starálfur (Planet Earth) 


the thoughts of us all is what carries in the wind
pace carries canary


----------



## wooger

1200 Micrograms - Rock into the Future

so awesome!


----------



## panic in paradise

^^indeedly

x dream - the first


----------



## panic in paradise

Björk - Crystalline


----------



## Arnold

Luke Chable - Into the storm


----------



## Shifty38

Great stuff - good psytrance is difficult to find. Vacuum Stalkers and Symphonix are two of my favourites


----------



## Shifty38

Sorry, in a bit of a posting frenzy today but some great tracks are coming out of i-tunes at the mo.

Brujo's Bowl - downtempo, ambient psydub. Catch this guy before he gets massive.

http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/brujos-bowl-healing-with-sound


----------



## panic in paradise

Miss Kittin& The Hacker - Electronic City 
'''dreams dont make you dream"


----------



## Shifty38

Posting frenzy continues - Sundial Aeon. Nice alternative to Koan. Lets me keep the Russian masters for special occasions 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdowynLLhE


----------



## panic in paradise

TOTAL SCIENCE - Jet Set


----------



## panic in paradise

Fear - November Növelet 

drop ended


----------



## Nottamous

*Figured I'd share one of my current favs.*

One of my favorite tracks at the moment. Figured I'd share with you guys. 

http://soundcloud.com/chrissneed/beautifullyl-nasty


----------



## Arnold

Latex Zebra - Foreign affairs


----------



## panic in paradise

Controlled Bleeding - Rhythm For A Body Bag 

endless splashing static loOpS


----------



## panic in paradise

BlockHead - Sunday Seance


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Psykovsky - Tanetsveta

It's the whole album on youtube.


----------



## Noodle

...stuck on this tune today:

*Gus Gus - Over*


Not over and over.  I do break it up before coming back to visit it.

:D


----------



## panic in paradise

^throw his bones over 
into the golden sticky trickle
redRover

Coil - Babylero + Ostia ( The Death Of Pasolini)


----------



## junglejuice

Our Burning Man Camp anthem...I can't believe I forgot who produced it... 

Camp Monkey Business Anthem feat. Morgan Freeman

That's right...we got Morgan Freeman on the track specifically for us


----------



## Arnold

Netsky essential mix, he's da pimp daddy of modern d&b imo!


----------



## panic in paradise

Speed Garage (Feb 13 1998) DJ Faydz - Bristol


----------



## Arnold

^ now garage seems to have died a quiet death, I didn't mind it at the time though it wasn't my favourite!
Andrea Mendez - Bring Me Love (Dub Original Mix) got to be one of the one's I remember best!


----------



## Shifty38

Arnold said:


> Netsky essential mix, he's da pimp daddy of modern d&b imo!



Netsky I like. His essential mix is good stuff. Loadstar are another d&b act to check out.

Anyway, I'm listening to some awesome psytrance today. Astrix and his album One Step Ahead. Give Just in time a listen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvIXRdk7eh0

From 4.29 is magic, drop at 6.57 is extremely sexual


----------



## ricardo08

Motion - Balam Acab - this whole album would have been so much better with out the annoying vocals


----------



## Sepher

Manuel Gottsching - E2-E4

Everything you thought you ever knew about Chicago house, in one hour long track, but in 1984. Incredible.


----------



## panic in paradise

Arnold said:


> ^ now garage seems to have died a quiet death, I didn't mind it at the time though it wasn't my favourite!
> Andrea Mendez - Bring Me Love (Dub Original Mix) got to be one of the one's I remember best!



lol

yeah it did...acquired production value taste or something 
i cant stop loving it though, now the tunes i miss are fun trying to find.
;-)

EON- The Spice Must Flow 1991


----------



## Ondine

Amon Tobin - Chomp Samba

Not too big a fan of his last album, but I'm considering making the trek out to coachella to see him live. If people aren't aware of what his live show consists of currently, then you need to check it out! Psychedelica Maxima.

Here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLrt7-kIgIM


----------



## panic in paradise

The Prodigy - Charly 

narayana

The Prodigy - No Good (Start The Dance) 

om nomnom


----------



## Arnold

AntB Ghost Grooves


----------



## Noodle

Breaks sprinkled with a bit o' psychedelic pixie dust > **click** <


----------



## panic in paradise

all is full of love

be open to and accepting to the view of all, awaken to the opportunity of a life created by yourself for those around you.


----------



## baseado

eminem - relapse , i wouldt love 2 understand every lyric of every song . but most of his stuff is easy 2 understand 

edit: sorry this was the wrong section  its non electric , sorry about that im too stoned right now -.-


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Really digging Trentemoller's The Last Resort at the moment. I've been listening to this album on repeat for the past three days.

Also got back to Bonobo's Black Sands.


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ Kaos Carbcore The Essential Braincore Recordings Easy Listening Collection

DJ Kaos takes on remixing duties to bring a terrifying mash of digital noise wrought from the carcasses of previously release Braincore Recording tracks.

With his usual no holds barred style and ability to make an unprecedented noise DJ Kaos will have you begging for mercy in no time.

http://braincore.co.uk/_wp/?page_id=1743


----------



## panic in paradise

Skinny Puppy- Yo Yo Scrape


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Cosmic Gate - Analog Feel (Rank 1's Digital Re-Hash)

A wonderful remix of a hard trance classic.


----------



## panic in paradise

Daybed - Journey 

"going on a deep journey, a desert journey, free from rooms and walls"


----------



## Noodle

*Burial - Street Halo*


----------



## panic in paradise

The Black Dog - Single Light Focus 

Octave One - I Believe (Sandwell District Remix) 

"i believe in all the things that are pure - i  believe true love will endure"


----------



## Polynomial

*A GREAT bunch of songs for you.*

Here are some YouTube links to a bunch of awesome songs I've been very into lately:

Pendulum ft. Spyda & Tenor Fly - Tarantula (Serial Killer Mix) [HD] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQnaRGdBms

afx - Mt Saint Michel + Saint Michael's Mount
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBDAunPkSAY

Sukh Knight - Diesel Not Petrol - Dubstep 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5kZomT9frs

Squarepusher - Do You Know Squarepusher? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO2BqpTfEIQ

Boards of Canada - Happy Cycling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRVMPk5twvY&list=FLE3WVEFBh9GJBdQb1yoNrZg&index=48&feature=plpp_video

These are all incredible songs in my opinion. Tell me what you think! And let me know some of your favorite tunes!


----------



## ricardo08

Clams Casino - All I Need

Teebs & yuk - Estara


----------



## kroniic

Cliff Coenraad - Oh!Mega

But I currently am playing the mix Hot Stuff Presents Ibiza 2011 (Mixed by Jochen Miller), on shuffle mode, lately have been loving trance.


----------



## panic in paradise

^ lol *

Oh!Mega Mega smash your vata*

deadmau5 - tinydancr(remix)







*chachacha*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Sapphire Slows - Animal Dreams hypnagogic <--- its spelled correctly, bl's spell checker needs to step its vocab game up!


----------



## Arnold

Beatniqz - Kick It


----------



## panic in paradise

Skinny Puppy- Smothered Hope (Demo)


----------



## ColtDan

fucking amazing =

CRW-I Feel Love[R.A.F Zone Remix] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpAvg9Iim38&feature=related

Greece 2000-Three Drives 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxnL5ksCmn4&feature=related


----------



## ricardo08

Phaeleh - Ellipse


----------



## ColtDan

Eminem - Guilty Conscience ft. Dr. Dre 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbw_BxDwdjk&ob=av2e


----------



## panic in paradise

01 - Skinny Puppy Live at the Classic Grand Glasgow 20-07-2010 - Love In Vein 

*@3:57 
"ssfsmf"*


----------



## euphoria

one of the sexiest songs I know

Rusko - Hold On (Sub Focus Mix)


just try to not bounce your ass at 1:29. JUST TRY.


----------



## panic in paradise

Download - Microscopic 

"there once was a doormouse who lived in a bed "
"remember ?"


----------



## Utahrd

Arnold said:


> Beatniqz - Kick It



LMFAo

Organ Donors - We're The Technicians (OD404 Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CsW2fkgZ8I&feature=related


----------



## euphoria

great remix of an old classic that I cant stop dancing to

Drowning


stay with me just for today
let your soul come and rest for a minute now
share your mind if you have some time, I would love to sit and talk to you.
I will wait if you ask me to, but I won't stay here forever now
I know your heart could keep me warm if you let me stay

what can I say, what can I do, is there any way to get close to you
i put myself into your shoes and i walk around these streets of yours
its cold outside where you stay but my heart is not far away
so take a breath and close your eyes, i want to hold you


----------



## Noodle

*This* followed by *this*

I dig 'em, because the first one is a steady run into a quick vocal lifter.


----------



## Noodle

"'cause there's something you do. You got me walkin' on the Moon. And I know that it's true baby...."


----------



## Sepher

Errors - Pump from the 'It's Not Something But It Is Like Whatever' album. Glasgow based Mogwai label mates, new album out end of Jan, going on a small UK tour in Feb. Meant to be highly rated live and hoping I make the Leeds gig. Deserve to be much better known than they seem to be at the minute.


----------



## thujone

Brilliant album, very mellow and evocative with excellent tonal shift from track to track.  Atmospheric DNB with some bite.


----------



## Noodle

*Lords Of Acid - Pussy ( LP version )*


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

http://soundcloud.com/shlohmo/shell-of-light-shlohmo-remix

burial - shell of light (shlohmo remix) 
seeeewwwwww geewwwdddd


----------



## panic in paradise

Skinny Puppy - Goneja 

involution - clairaudience

Download - Energy Plan


----------



## Arnold

Scuba - Adrenalin


----------



## D n A

got all my MiM0SA on shuffle.. man's a genius.. so nice to listen to when stoned. 



fakeplastictrees4 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/shlohmo/shell-of-light-shlohmo-remix
> 
> burial - shell of light (shlohmo remix)
> seeeewwwwww geewwwdddd


I approve


----------



## gmanyo

205e Jour by Marc Leclair (aka Akfuen aka Horror inc.)
Youtube link. Really chill house-ish song.


----------



## lysergicalry

*Orchard LOUNGE*

thoughts.....opinions

jammmin out to bethany's i hear you .....it kills
http://soundcloud.com/lokkenic/i-hear-you#share


----------



## brs677

DJ Fresh - Gold Dust (Flux Pavilion Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okn52ykQLA4


----------



## RedLeader

T3RR0R 3RR0R - Seeds of the Evil

^ Check it out if you like industrial.  Gets really good at the end!


----------



## panic in paradise

november novelet - we fade away


----------



## n3ophy7e

Listening to my mate's newest mix, starts getting _real_ meaty after about 7 mins %) 
http://soundcloud.com/dwalmsle/lysergicdan


----------



## panic in paradise

n3ophy7e said:


> Listening to my mate's newest mix, starts getting _real_ meaty after about 7 mins %)
> http://soundcloud.com/dwalmsle/lysergicdan



7-7:22 /crunch


----------



## Noodle

*John Dahlback - It Feels So Good*


----------



## panic in paradise

manifesto del futurismo


----------



## Normski

Source Direct - Approach & Identify


----------



## ColtDan

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrZRURcb1cM


----------



## D n A

http://moontribe.org/music/downloads/dela/dela_Thunder.mp3
Dela - "Thunder" mix


----------



## DoorsofPerception

*Kenny Dope - Get On Down*


----------



## panic in paradise

i ching / terra ferma - obelix


----------



## Arnold

Dj choci - M25


----------



## panic in paradise

FRONT 242 - ONE (with the fire / reverse)


----------



## gmanyo

*End of Life Entertainment Scenario*


----------



## euphoria

no good - prodigy




panic in paradise said:


> i ching / terra ferma - obelix



feelin it


----------



## Noodle

Noodle said:


> Breaks sprinkled with a bit o' psychedelic pixie dust > **click** <



This one has made it into my current regular rotation list.  I love my straight up thick and heavy aural mood lifters.  

_*pumping*_


----------



## RedLeader

[x]-rx - Insane


----------



## panic in paradise

euphoria said:


> no good - prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feelin it



Yeah, I heard that myself originally on a mix by Scott Stubbs, all platypus tracks called an Evolution Of Trance, very good freaking mix 


and no I can never get enough prodigy...
 prodigy - narayana(aka milk & honey: the land of)


 bjork crystalline 
&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## euphoria

an old one I just found 

nothing - james holden

so surrealistic


----------



## D n A

http://youtu.be/PsajTfRJ_88

Unquote - Yellow Warrior (ft. Lung)


----------



## Arnold

Dave the drummer
Brain attack have some acid.


----------



## Jean-Paul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFUzvbkEvRk
sleep party people-i'm not human at all


----------



## Noodle

Thunk a chunk of a gritty grimey bump with *Adam Beyer & Alan Fitzpatrick - Human Reason*


----------



## panic in paradise

Tori Amos - Liquid Diamonds (backwards\reversed)


----------



## Arnold

Neelix live set 2011 he posted that link on his facebook page btw..


----------



## panic in paradise

Young Empires - The Earth Plates Are Shifting | HD 

lol


----------



## Arnold

Amen - Passion


----------



## xstayfadedx

*Funtcase - Gorilla Flex*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjyhhUseQdQ


----------



## panic in paradise

Speed Garage (Feb 1998) DJ Faydz - Bristol


----------



## coolcucumber

Bitraete - Melody for Love


----------



## RedLeader

John O'Callaghan & Kathryn Gallagher - Mess Of A Machine (Sean Tyas Remix)

I'm surprised the DEA hasn't made Tyas' remixes illegal yet.  Soooooo good.


----------



## panic in paradise

Skinny Puppy Left Handshake


----------



## Arnold

Neelix - expect what


----------



## ricardo08

Burial's new ep "kindred". Enjoying it so far.


----------



## ColtDan

Metallica - black album


----------



## Arnold

^ Nice electronic album 
Rhythm Quest-Closer To All Your Dreams


----------



## JoshE

Camo & Krooked - Cross The Line (Exclusive Album Mix)


----------



## junglejuice

Moloko - Sing It Back

That hook makes me weak in the knees

UNF


----------



## lady grey

COM TRUISE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeBwHzKStck


----------



## junglejuice

trancegirle said:


> COM TRUISE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeBwHzKStck



Love me some Com Truise. We hosted him at our festival last year. It was awesome

Here's my fave thing he's touched so far

Ana Lola Roman - Klutch (Com Truise Remix)

:D


----------



## panic in paradise

Anthony Rother - Purest Of Technos. Highest Quality On Youtube


----------



## D n A

Unquote - Yellow Warrior (ft. Lung)

Two of my favorite lesser known talents on the Med School Recordings label


----------



## Noodle

*Danilo Vigorito - Untitled ( A1 ) ( ... )*


----------



## Arnold

Close to the edge
Chris Summers - Promo


----------



## panic in paradise

Anthony Rother Purest Of Technos. Highest Quality On Youtube


----------



## Lychee

Tonite Only - Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## MyFinalRest

"Lucid States" (Corridor of Time) OC Remix
It's pretty hot!  It's based from an old video game called Chrono Trigger which I'm sure some of you remember.


----------



## Arnold

D'Enrico - House of love
Jeff Mills - Sugar is sweeter
Maxime Dangles - tulipa


----------



## Ondine

CSLSX - Paula Abdul drinking a Pepsi, October 17th, 1987
Paula Abdul used to be damn sexy 

and this has been mentioned before but it needs to be mentioned again:

Burial - Ashtray Wasp


----------



## Arnold

T Power - Mutant Jazz


----------



## lee v mealone

pink floyd, dark side of the moon
on blu ray in glorious 5.1  high resolution. it kicks ass!
then it will be wish you were here, in 5.1!


----------



## panic in paradise

Anthony Rother - Back Home


----------



## ColtDan

Little Dragon - Twice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yedD4JsZyT0


----------



## panic in paradise

ColtDan said:


> Little Dragon - Twice
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yedD4JsZyT0



... ive been trying to remember them !
*ty*


ANOTHER LEVEL & DOUBLE 99-- BE ALONE NO MORE (RIP GROOVE REMIX)


----------



## tremours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4xp6biFq_M&feature=BFa&list=FL6jhVAs6f-yJiWA1zi8nTKg&lf=plpp_video


----------



## methkite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkfdyFo3vfM 

Sticky K- the weirdo


----------



## methkite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft78LOhhHvM 

Congo Ashanti Roy- angel voices + dub (inner sanctuary)   I feel like everyone should hear this song at least once, its so good. Such an amazing tune.


----------



## Arnold

Capital Monkey - Let me Play ( Bloud P.2 Remix )
Union Jack - Papillon (LOUD & Domestic Rmx) - sample remix ep to look forward to!


----------



## ColtDan

Sunday Girl - Four Floors (Diplo Remix) [HD]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aNm...-uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&lf=plpp_video&playnext=2

Bill Withers - She's Lonely (Maree Jaine Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dkbXNIZtvM&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=5&feature=plpp_video


----------



## panic in paradise

*Coil Higher Beings Command *


----------



## panic in paradise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53DQgbj2mIc


"please star wars
dont let them haaaaank"


----------



## Arnold

Future Signal - Assassin


----------



## panic in paradise

Miss Kittim - Happy Violentine 

"still i cant believe this day"

Happy Violentine LFO mix


----------



## Arnold

Umek - Behind the iron curtain it's a pretty kewl mix!


----------



## panic in paradise

Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Adam K & Soha Vocal Mix) FULL HD 

*skyscraper *


----------



## tripnotyzm

^^ this track is pretty nice, pip. given that i can't usually enjoy a wide range of this type of music, it's making my tuesday morning look a little brighter 



leftfield - el cid


----------



## Arnold

Salamander - Tempest (Union Jack Remix)


----------



## tripnotyzm

hatebreed - doomsayer


----------



## panic in paradise

Latex - Rain in the Night


----------



## panic in paradise

tripnotyzm said:


> ^^ this track is pretty nice, pip. given that i can't usually enjoy a wide range of this type of music, it's making my tuesday morning look a little brighter
> 
> 
> 
> leftfield - el cid



hehe

i think maybe youll like this then
:D


Abakus - Under The Stars


----------



## smiles828

Cosmic Gate- Live At Trance Energy 2003


----------



## panic in paradise

smiles828 said:


> Cosmic Gate- Live At Trance Energy 2003



Cosmic Gate - Live at Trance Energy 2003 (playing Matrix - Protect The Innocent) 

oh yesss

*Purity Ring - Lofticries* 

- true joy, therefore, resting on firmness and strength within, manifesting itself outwardly as yielding and gentle

iching


----------



## panic in paradise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdPml5QhMIA
joga - yeaohh


----------



## Arnold

Lost tribe - Gamemaster


----------



## lightdancer

I started off listening to DJ Tatiana from LA and now Im listening to DJ Shiva of Indianapolis.   House then techno.  Next I will probably jump to some D&B, old school, maybe  a old Diesel boy mix.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kontravoid - Native State i wanna drive through a post apocalyptic waste land in a matte black camaro zl1 blasting this at full volume


----------



## Arnold

http://soundcloud.com/lauramai/mai-sunnyside-up-x-static


----------



## ColtDan

Pretty lights


----------



## tripnotyzm

mubali - thoughts have feelings


----------



## Utahrd

Metaphor-Dyro.  I don't have a very refined pallet for EDM, but when peeps post a link to some old skool grunge/industrial/k hole nastiness that just has zero appeal IMO, I just think WTF? and then I immediately go look up the beatport top ten.  So yeah.  The nastiness that is all fringe and that I couldn't dance to ever-- drives me to just go listen to whatever the masses happen to be buying this week.  I mean, that if I wanted something with disgusting gutteral noise, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Cyc

Watch this


----------



## euphoria

old but good and emotional

crush - paul van dyk


----------



## Luke San Diablo

The quemists - stompbox (spor remix)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Tryambaka - Why


----------



## StarOceanHouse

n3ophy7e said:


> Tryambaka - Why




oh so lovley


----------



## Arnold

Jack n Phil - We Are Unity


----------



## euphoria

I Do Both


----------



## Arnold

Live Mix by Godi Neelix 24.12.09


----------



## ColtDan

Phaeleh - Lament
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsNI9yhr1nw


----------



## lightdancer

sasha and digweed


----------



## Noodle

Hello. 1999 called.  They want their Progressive Trance-ish back.

:D

I'm listening to something fun this mornin'

*Savage Skulls - Bumps*

Get joh bump on!


----------



## Arnold

The MFA - The Difference it makes


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Brad Moontribe at FMG March 2012

One of the sickest techno mixes I ever heard. Glad I got to experience it.


----------



## euphoria

realllllly fuckin chill right now

Commix presents Dusted


----------



## snowboarder7791

mord fustang "windwaker"


----------



## Arnold

Jase From Outta Space - Do What You Want (Infusion Remix)


----------



## Engage

Cyc said:


> Watch this


----------



## Noodle

*James Curd - Open Up Your Mind ( ... )*


----------



## Cyanoide

Juan & Domi & Jörg - Spiritual Healing (Remix) (Note: The Youtube title is wrong, the remix is not made by Shiva Shidapu, it was recorded at his studio. The original track is from The Muses Rapt)

One of the most beautiful and ethereal psytrance tracks out there, I'm usually not that much into that melodic stuff but this track just gives me goosebumps.


----------



## burnet

john digweed transitions 1 and 4.... carl craig landcruising... my life with the thrill kill kult first 2 albums.... dark music with synths ~


----------



## Beefy

Classic Acid Techno... Public Energy - Three O' Three
http://youtu.be/VotISSj1GS4


----------



## panic in paradise

MissKittin - suspicious minds 
Ultra


----------



## Fieldy

Dash Berlin - A State Of Trance 550 Miami - Man On The Run (not sure of the mix)


----------



## Biovail

Cool song if you like typical dubstep [err whatever genre this is] remixes

Pyramid Song (Zeds Dead remix)


----------



## Nurse Bloop

IDM/ambient mastermind Clark just dropped a new album called "Iradelphic" and it's amazing, just like all of his other work. It's a meticulously designed collage of sampling, found sounds, and complex IDM patterns and breakdowns. Basically each track on here is a wall of sound that has something interesting to offer during every second of every song. Also, his ability to write unique melodies continues to improve with each album he puts out so this is probably my favorite album of his. That's saying something because clark is one of my favorite artists.

you can stream the whole album here, and if you dont you're missing out


----------



## XThexXTank

Right now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=CDmWJbN8bDo

good stuff


----------



## ErgicMergic

TEED - Deathray Trebuchay (No 6 Friend 1)

then I'm straight chillin with

TEED - Garden


----------



## ErgicMergic

Mr. OIzo - Cut Dick


----------



## Shifty38

Not sure if I've posted this before.

Brujo's Bowl, Healing with Sound. Free to download at the link below.

http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/brujos-bowl-healing-with-sound

Downtempo Psydub. Wow. First and last tracks are particularly special. The guy clearly knows his percussion. 

Helped me out on a couple of little journeys


----------



## panic in paradise

Paul Okenfold 
Live
:D


----------



## snowboarder7791

http://youtu.be/bxqqcmj-yhQ knife party-"centipede"


----------



## madaxeturkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ac4e7dnO6Y really chill


----------



## GOTCOOKIES?

Dash Berlin .. ASCOT 550 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7_PBf64Yko


----------



## Arnold

Dj Joel B & Dj Skol


----------



## panic in paradise

Florence & The Machine vs. Doves - Rabbit Heart & Jetstream Sasha Dub (Trafik Mashup)


----------



## panic in paradise

Dj Tonio & Al Ferox - Bionik


----------



## Arnold

Cloud 9- Hold me in your arms


----------



## panic in paradise

Skinny Puppy- Quiet Solitude/ The Pit


----------



## panic in paradise

Terra Ferma Featuring I-Ching - Obelix


----------



## Afghan_Tourist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nb6Yd5ViB8
Massive Hard-Trance/Acid Techno Crossover... Amazing track


----------



## panic in paradise

Abakus - Under The Stars


----------



## tripnotyzm

ajja - funklestiltskin


----------



## Arnold

I am fire - Bad buddha it's quite a catchy tune!


----------



## Nurse Bloop

panic in paradise said:


> Skinny Puppy- Quiet Solitude/ The Pit



fuck yeah another skinny puppy fan


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1A5Bh1FM88

yall check this meow


----------



## RedLeader

Man with No Name - Seratonin Sunrise (MVO remix)


----------



## Nurse Bloop

new squarepusher!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XvLAKrVbCBM


----------



## panic in paradise

Florence & The Machine - Rabbit Heart (SLOF MAN & ELKAT dubstep remix) 

" and in the spring
i shed my skin
and it blows away with the changing wind

the waters turn, from blue to red 
and towards the sky i offer it"


----------



## Cyanoide

Mauro Picotto & Riccardo Ferri - Taotek

Absolutely blasting Techno.


----------



## ColtDan

Thievery Corporation - Tower Seven (HD Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t53txpcRvY&feature=related


----------



## Arnold

Deadmau5 - Bleed (Strobe Hypnoticz Remix)

http://badbuddha.podomatic.com/entry/2011-10-06T05_52_05-07_00


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Eiht - Ego Trip


----------



## xHippiexchildx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEZNDO4pdys


----------



## Arnold

Jake Fairley - Oshawa


----------



## panic in paradise

Tommy Who - White Wedding Remix


----------



## Arnold

Netsky - Come alive


----------



## panic in paradise

Little Dragon - Come Home


----------



## Cyanoide

^

Suitable nickname for the track I'm listening to.

X-Dream - Panic In Paradise


----------



## thujone

panic in paradise said:


> Little Dragon - Come Home



hehe i was wondering what to play next.  you gave me teh idea

Little Dragon - Twice (LSB Bootleg)


----------



## panic in paradise

lolol



Holden & Thompson - Come To Me (Amateur Guitar Mix) 

_*begins running in place_


----------



## panic in paradise

Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers


----------



## panic in paradise

........¶¶¶¶¶¶........ ....¶¶¶¶¶¶
....¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶....¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
..¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶.. ......¶¶¶¶
¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶.. ......¶¶¶¶
¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶. ...¶¶¶¶¶
¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ..¶¶¶¶¶¶
....¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶
..........¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶
..............¶¶¶¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶
..................¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶
......................¶¶¶¶¶
.........................¶¶
..........................¶ 

741


----------



## Arnold

Sasha - Involver


----------



## Arnold

Deep Dish - Global Underground 021 Moscow


----------



## Audiotwist

SOAD - War?


----------



## euphoria

didnt feel like making a new thread for this but.... can anyone id this track for me? I know it's not called dub "play" lol. the lyrics are dub plate but that's not specific enough to be searchable. 


what song is this? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygO9SOJEvf0


----------



## Shifty38

Koan - Avariel's Heaven City (Green Mix).

Amazing drop at 6:00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Ix8TlAFMk


----------



## panic in paradise

euphoria said:


> didnt feel like making a new thread for this but.... can anyone id this track for me? I know it's not called dub "play" lol. the lyrics are dub plate but that's not specific enough to be searchable.
> 
> 
> what song is this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygO9SOJEvf0



... hmmm i dont know what song that is, but he is saying Dub "Plate", which is a wax pressing of a record that can only be played so many times.
*continues watching*

almost sounds like the DnB project Total Science.
*ask her!*

ladytron-*fighting in built up areas *


----------



## euphoria

cool. thanks! I didnt find the track but it let me to some other good music I am really liking


----------



## n3ophy7e

Miike Snow - Silvia


----------



## Noodle

I've been on a Miike Snow kick as well.


----------



## euphoria

thugged out bitch - dillinja


----------



## Bubbles19

Watcher - Dr Dre


----------



## trunkofmycar

I am listening to, and reccomend (sp?) everybody else listen to to as well

the way you are // 46Bliss  <- link will take you to my box.net account, to the page where you can actually dl this.


----------



## tremours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCDU9wax88w&feature=related


----------



## panic in paradise

Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch


----------



## psycosynthesis

Tetrameth-Lost (Pt 2). Good ole aussie chunky psy prog.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

*ORCHARD LOUNGE - THEIR SET FROM CAMP BISCO 10* fireeeeeeeeee......... http://www.orchardlounge.com/

FROM THA DANCEFLOOR TO THA COUCH BABYYYY!


----------



## ugly

Lights Bassnectar Remix 
WOW


----------



## ErgicMergic

Brodinski, Djedjotronic, Noob & Harvard Bass collab? yes please!


----------



## Noodle

Interesting.

I'm currently repeating this over and over:

*Young MC - Bust A Move ( Stickybuds Remix )*


...loving letting that chunky double bubble bassline ride.


----------



## ErgicMergic

A true gem (Nights Off)

Pretty much my favorite Siriusmo song (Rote Beete)

Lyrics? We don't need no stinking lyrics. Let the synth do the talking (Synthie)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Random Rab - Dust


----------



## panic in paradise

Washed Out - Feel It All Around


----------



## Arnold

Paul Kalkbrenner - MaGziRe Mix


----------



## ricardo08

Skeng - The Bug


----------



## claire22

michael woods - fruitcake

could listen all day


----------



## panic in paradise

Coil Higher Beings Command 

"constant shallowness is pure evil"


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Dela - Fire In My Heart (Dec 2011 FMG reprise)

getting pumped for tomorrow night :D


----------



## supbrehh

do it like this  by bassnectur


----------



## ocean

(Don't make fun of me JJuice for my obsessing over my new NicoLve  I know I'm posting Nico everywhere, everyday! lol )

Nico Jaar- Encore


----------



## trunkofmycar

panic in paradise said:


> Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch



am listening to the same thing!  love this song.


----------



## ErgicMergic

DJ Shadow - Building Steam with a Grain of Salt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm just listening to some music I created.


----------



## panic in paradise

trunkofmycar said:


> am listening to the same thing!  love this song.



the ladytron speak ze truths...

Ladytron - Cracked LCD 
Deep Blue 

*"try and make yuh run"*


----------



## ErgicMergic

808 State - Flow Coma (Aphex Twin Remix)


----------



## ocean

Nico Jaar- With Just one Glance.....And I say......


And as a reminder :
Cassius- The Sound of Violence  aka.....


----------



## panic in paradise

CoH + Cosey Fanni Tutti - Crazy 

'its the one thing,
 that'


----------



## Nurse Bloop

DEATH GRIPS


----------



## ocean

Nicolas Jaar - Space is only noise you can see

Guti- All the Girls


----------



## panic in paradise

Dj Tonio & Al Ferox - Bionik 

Ensoph - Sophia's Fall 
*lolol*


----------



## panic in paradise

Haus Arafna - Fur Immer


----------



## tremours

die antwoord - tik tik tik


----------



## Cyanoide

Man With No Name Pres. Yogy & Grey One - Big Troubles In Outer Space (Oforia Remix)

Quite an "artist/track title monster" but an absolutely mindblowing track.


----------



## Arnold

Stormski & Bobski back to the old school


----------



## panic in paradise

analog pussy - flow control


----------



## panic in paradise

Silver Screen Shower Scene


----------



## panic in paradise

Florence & The Machine vs. Doves - Rabbit Heart & Jetstream Sasha Dub (Trafik Mashup) 

kundalini chachacha
pipinow


----------



## Diloadid

Mj Cole - Volcano Riddim & Y Tribe - Computer Love.


----------



## panic in paradise

Doof - Lets Turn On (Original Tip Yellow).wmv


----------



## ErgicMergic

Siriusmo - Sirimande

Siriusmo - High Together

Two tracks off of his 2011 album,


----------



## Arnold

Dynamic Intervention 2004 Mix Hard House


----------



## panic in paradise

ERP - Gallup String


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ hell yea, i have yet to come across an ERP track that isn't amazing.

currently listening to Transmuteo - Corporate Lotus


----------



## panic in paradise

^all in a dreams work
had never heard ERP before, immediately favorited.



Akhentek 

+ Brain Paint/EEG Bio Feed Back


----------



## ErgicMergic

Zeds Dead - Journey of a Lifetime


----------



## iheartthisthread

the stones...


----------



## Grondelduck

Mindustries - Playing The Game

Jummy hardcore


----------



## Arnold

BarBq - My pink motor boat


----------



## euphoria

a really sexy downtempo mix that ive been listening to a few times today.... helped me get through some shit this evening for real

music is the answer


----------



## junkieman412

The past few minutes Cern, Black Sun Empire, Audio, And to take it back a lil dieselboys drum n bass selection USA


----------



## Arnold

Seva K — Far Away (Dave DK Remix)


----------



## junkieman412

Neosignal podcast vol. 3 by misanthrop


----------



## ErgicMergic

SiriusMO - Programchild

Jan Driver & Siriusmo - Dozer <- epic Crescendo


----------



## jam uh weezy

Drink the Sea Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NflgXN2oekM

such a chill mix tape


----------



## ErgicMergic

Thievery Corporation - Interlude


----------



## SirTophamHat

"The Rat," off of Infected Mushroom's Army of Mushrooms release that came out this month.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Fuuuuuckkkk......SebastiAn - H.A.L.


----------



## D n A

the flashbulb - undiscovered colors
i want to post this everywhere because i think that it should be listened to by everyone..


----------



## Noodle

*Lords Of Acid - Let's Get High*

...and a whole lot more, everyday, like concurrently.


----------



## ErgicMergic

^ yes

Modeselektor ft Siriusmo - Deboutonner <--- wow

Gesaffelstein - The Voice

Modeselektor - Berlin


----------



## Arnold

Billy Daniel Bunter & Roosta hard dance mix


----------



## Noodle

*Ricardo Villalobos - 808 The Bass Queen*

*Ricardo Villalobos - Druic*


----------



## ErgicMergic

Air - La Femme D'Argent


----------



## e92

W&W - Invasion fuuuuarrrrrkkkk
W&W - Arena (Ben Gold remix)


----------



## tripnotyzm

Andrew Bayer & Matt Lange - In Out Of Phase (Ft. Kerry Leva) (Calyx & TeeBee Remix)


----------



## ColtDan

Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea (12' Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w-TvcNLqXI


----------



## D n A

checking out eskmo, i don't know why i never did before. my mom reccomended him to me awhile ago and i totally forgot until someone mentioned him here on the forum. love it!
eskmo - sister, you have got to listen

heard this song in a dela mix and loved it, but couldn't find a tracklisting so i never knew what it was. finally found it..
eskmo - let them sing


----------



## Bomboclat

Check out his side project Welder. Its more instrumental, less bass heavy.


----------



## D n A

awesome. didnt know about that.


squarepusher - tundra


----------



## Bomboclat

Pixelord - Ninja Clown (Deft Remix) 

That bass at the end kills me every time


----------



## Bomboclat

Schlachthofbronx - One Hand (feat. Puppetmastaz & Doubla J) 

Fuckin wicked rap ---> footwerk


----------



## Pico's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_kGR7R2p_M Lapalux - Gone

Ooooft epic


----------



## Noodle

*The XX - Crystalised ( Dark Sky Remix )*


----------



## slayerhatesusall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eg6MhFbako
Tangerine dream- rubycon


----------



## Lustmord

http://soundcloud.com/blackandwhiteproducer/dream-of-escape

Just got done making sure my song uploaded correctly. /shamelessplug??


----------



## ColtDan

Deep Purple-Child in Time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAW...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=602&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Lustmord

ColtDan said:


> Deep Purple-Child in Time
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAW...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=602&feature=plpp_video



Fuck, nice. I forgot how much I liked this song.


----------



## ColtDan

Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAvHjoLxxh8&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=16&feature=plpp_video


----------



## deez_utz

Bjork - Solstice [Current Value Remix]


----------



## Noodle

Nice ColtDan....haven't thought about that track in ages.

I've been on a DnB kick:

*Black Sun Empire - Firing Squad*


----------



## Arnold

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/future-sound-of-london


----------



## xxxyyy

tricky - maxinquaye (trip hop is by far my favorite genre while on benzos)
massive attack - mezzanine, 100th window, heligoland
the bug - london zoo
techno animal - brotherhood of the bomb


----------



## Noodle

...still going:


http://youtu.be/J7IYhmcUAGs


----------



## euphoria

my god this scratches my itch in all the right ways.......... ughhhhhhhh drum n bass gasm

it gets no better - rico tubbs


----------



## Arnold

God's Groove - Prayer Five (We Can Fly)


----------



## BottleInABottle

http://soundcloud.com/mizukislastchance/mizukis-last-chance-hey
http://soundcloud.com/mizukislastchance/easy-street-early-wip-clip

both really awesome, although the latter is still a WIP. Anyone else into videogame-sounding music?


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Arnold

^great track dan!

Huron - Where Children Have A Place


----------



## Arnold

Broccoli Brothers - Ruhrschnellweg


----------



## ColtDan

Arnold said:


> ^great track dan!
> 
> Huron - Where Children Have A Place



Glad you thought so hahaha


----------



## panic in paradise

Broadcast - Black Cat


----------



## RedLeader

Richard Durand, TyDi - Loose Unit (Original Mix)


----------



## panic in paradise

Ace Ventura - Sao Paulo


----------



## euphoria

gus gus - believe first track on digweed's northern exposure east coast mix

so many good memories attached to this song


----------



## electrodance124

*DATABOY Debut Album*

DATABOY dropped their album today and its a must if you like Calvin Harris, The Knocks, Dev…great electro-pop/hip-pop! check it out streaming here: http://music.aol.com/new-releases-full-cds#/17


----------



## panic in paradise

Âme - Fiori (Club Edit)


----------



## boundforglorywt

currently listening to Nero radio on last.fm almost every song is pretty damn good.


----------



## Arnold

Laurie Anderson - O Superman amazing when you think what year this was produced!


----------



## BottleInABottle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jv7cjy_Imo This song never gets old :3


----------



## specialrelativity

what really defines electronic music? *Pop!*


----------



## panic in paradise

Siouxsie And The Banshees Red Light (Robbiefett Mix)


----------



## Arnold

Dominik Eulberg - live@nature one


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

RUN DMT- Year of the White Rabbit Mix

Enjoy: http://soundcloud.com/rundmtbeats/yearofthewhiterabbit


----------



## SirTophamHat

Burnt Sienna off of u-ziq's Tango N' Vectif from '93

awww yea


----------



## opiate3

TuNe-yArDs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqV5KzbNYIQ


----------



## buffalosoldier

ErgicMergic said:


> Air - La Femme D'Argent



ageless tune!
love that album specially the voyage of Penelope, it make me remember Pink Floyd every time


----------



## Shifty38

A little liquid d'n'b.

Camo and Krooked, Skyline. Listen out for the break at 1:49. So gentle, so subtle. Not everything needs to be 'in your face.'

Skyline


----------



## junglejuice

Soundtrack of the weekend consisted of Machinedrum, Bruno Pronsato, Agoria and www.deepmix.eu

:D


----------



## Shifty38

^ Enjoying deepmix. Great stuff to switch on if faced with psychedelic difficulties.

Thanks


----------



## junglejuice

It's amazing...I've been listening for years and have never been less than impressed

:D


----------



## ocean

junglejuice said:


> Soundtrack of the weekend consisted of* Machinedrum, Bruno Pronsato*, Agoria and www.deepmix.eu
> 
> :D




Agoria was revisited again yesterday for my mother who about died at the Burial/Villalobos transition.
Need the bolded.
Good, good stuff.

Burial- Archangel


----------



## panic in paradise

Broadcast - Michael A Grammar


----------



## Shifty38

ocean said:


> Burial- Archangel



Just rotated through on i-tunes. Excellent track. Reminds me of my first aMT experience. Things got a little difficult and Burial helped saved the day.


----------



## ColtDan

ocean said:


> Burial- Archangel



Love this, smooth as fuck, amazing tune 

Holding you.... couldn't be alone, couldn't be alone, couldn't be alone,


----------



## panic in paradise

Shpongle - Crystal Skulls (Dance Mix)


----------



## Keaton

Joe Syntax -- Bass Line Sinker


----------



## Elzo33

*Gary Beck & Nihad Tule @ Tilanbiik, Crucifix Lane, London.. 29th June 2012(Video)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxK8zS0ijmQ


----------



## ocean

Nico Jaar obsessed- Just one glance


----------



## junglejuice

ColtDan said:


> Love this, smooth as fuck, amazing tune
> 
> Holding you.... couldn't be alone, couldn't be alone, couldn't be alone,



Here's the track that all the vocals were sampled from...

Ray J - One Wish 

I'm not into RnB but after the impact that Archangel made on me, this track gives me the chills

(0:27, 1:57 and 2:00)

:D


----------



## ocean

^heheh  Good times.
Yeah Shifty and Colt- Archangel makes my eyes roll back in my head :D I love it. I could possibly hear it everyday and not mind.

Ricardo Villalobos- Gettin' myself ready for seeing him next month! woowoo!


----------



## panic in paradise

Reboot - Caminando


----------



## Seyer

Juice - Lunice


----------



## Arnold

Marino Stephano - Vision Control


----------



## georgewc2001

OMG my speakers just had an orgasm....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5_qybtKDoM

Minnesota - Stardust

atomic repeat


----------



## ColtDan

^ Love it


----------



## Arnold

Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes (D-Bop Ferocious mix)


----------



## panic in paradise

Coil - 7-Methoxy-β-Carboline: (Telepathine)


----------



## Seyer

Infinity - Cyantific


----------



## Arnold

Mr Spring - Break It (Devil Fish Mix)


----------



## foolsgold

dj unknow uprising 13th birthday party


----------



## Seyer

Lanas Theme - Flosstradamus


----------



## Tryptamino

LSD - Hallucinogen

On repeat.


----------



## Seyer

Two Drop - Calibre


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Miguel Migs - Nude Tempo One

classic house music


----------



## RedLeader

Klea - Tic Toc (Paul van Dyk remix)

Had to reach back pretty far for this one.   Miss those days!


----------



## Bomboclat

Dark Sky - Be Myself


----------



## Seyer

Condenser - Break


----------



## Keaton

Ill-Esha + Dewey DB -- HAARP


----------



## Arnold

Genlog - Eiskalt


----------



## panic in paradise

Reboot - Caminando

Walking ahead and singing
Following the verses of the melody
We all are equal,
United or not,
In the schools and streets
In the fields or building stations
We are walking ahead and singing
Following the verses of the melody

Along the fields there is hunger
Even with abundant plantations
And in the streets,
Streams of doubtful people
Who still take a flower
As the strongest symbol of their convictions
People who still believe that
Flowers can put down the rage of guns

Come on, let's go away
Because it's not wise to be waiting for
The wise does not let the chance pass by
He never waits it to come

We see armed soldiers
Some of them were ever loved, others were not
Most are equally lost
Holding a gun in the hand
In the headquarters, they are taught of
That old pretty lesson
"To die for the sake of the Land"
But to go on without an opinion

Our convictions now rest in our minds
The flowers were shot down
There is alone the faith in the coming future
And a page of the history to be written
Walking ahead and singing
Following the verses of the melody
Learning and teaching
Always a new lesson

Come on, let's go away
Because it's not wise to be waiting for
The wise does not let the chance pass by
He never waits it to come


----------



## phaylure

spor - 1 up

*unceunceunceunce*


----------



## Noodle

Magda @ Timewarp > March 2012 <


----------



## panic in paradise

Coil - 7-Methoxy-β-Carboline: (Telepathine) 

 Coil - Everything Keeps Dissolving


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

Radiohead - Codex

The Twilight Singers - The Twilight Kid


----------



## panic in paradise

Coil - Things We Never Had (Black Antlers)


----------



## panic in paradise

Spektre - Vertigo ( Federico Milani remix ) 

 Logotech - Psychische Schäden (Torsten Kanzler remix)


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Andre Nickatina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncerEbrmX0Q
Western bay playaz


----------



## Heroic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBsz9IcTiLI

Artist: Crazy Astronaut (Furious)
Track: No Face Just Energy
Genre: Psychedelic Trance
Sub-Genre: HighTech

Always a mindfuck.


----------



## Seyer

Away With Me - SpectraSoul feat. Tamara Blessa


----------



## Bomboclat

Om Unit - Ulysses


----------



## panic in paradise

Antonelli Electr. (ft. Miss Kittin) - The Vogue (Steve Bug - Page 11 Mix)


----------



## panic in paradise

Âme - Fiori (Club Edit)


----------



## ocean

Listening to Carl Craig playing down by the river, outside my hotel window. 
Pretttttty nice!


----------



## panic in paradise

Empire State of Mind Milky Bars


----------



## RedLeader

DE_TOT_COR - Strawberry panic


----------



## panic in paradise

^lol


RONALDO - EXPRESSION 

_pewpewpew_ *.* pew


----------



## panic in paradise

Miss Kittin & The Hacker - 1000 Dreams 

 MISS KITTIN & THE HACKER 1982


----------



## smamrs

Austere by Ubu Ray
Written and produced by Ubu Ray 
ZWEI REC 2012 
Made in the EU 
DOWNLOAD
SOUNDCLOUD

It's a new undergroud release. Some kind of techno and variations.


----------



## panic in paradise

Coil - 7-Methoxy-β-Carboline: (Telepathine)


----------



## Utahrd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3gF9-Il-Zw&feature=related

Relief Records


----------



## euphoria

try and not dance to this (aptly titled)

veronica - deepsky's hot auntie remix


----------



## panic in paradise

MISS KITTIN & THE HACKER 1982 

c-o f-f e-e mmm

 smell i can from other room


----------



## Noodle

She coo'

I'm back in house like lands:

*Made To Move - Perfect Lady*

Imma call this soulful chunky tech house ish


----------



## Seyer

Trap To The Future - Zebo


----------



## panic in paradise

Belanova - Rosa pastel (Yaakov Gorsetman Remix)


----------



## whynaught

[bloody beetroots - church of noise][diplo remix]


----------



## Seyer

Old English - Om Unit x Sweatson Klank


----------



## panic in paradise

Belanova - Rosa pastel (Yaakov Gorsetman Remix)


----------



## panic in paradise

X-Dream - Quantum Lab 



:D



:D

=d


----------



## D n A

Aphilas - Lifelong Fiction

this song picks me right up.


----------



## panic in paradise

Entheogenic - Body of Light (Sophia Mix) Visuals by Juladi (BMSS)


----------



## Seyer

Cretin (Prolix Remix) - Blokhe4d


----------



## shishigami

Just need some Therapy (J: Kenzo)


----------



## panic in paradise

a lil bitta  Threshold Houseboys Choir - The Hangmans Ball


----------



## Sentimental

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgfML6y8030

Thomas Edison Invents the Lazy Dance by Lee Van Dowski & Quenum

Some glitchy, high pitch, beautiful IDM to slice up my head while she burns.


----------



## ocean

Burial- Shell of Light -shlohmo remix


----------



## absolute123

I am listening soft music.
Focusrite Scarlett


----------



## panic in paradise

Slinky Wizard - Lunar Juice ⓗⓠ 

rr_reaching_ back


----------



## RedLeader

Velvet Girl - Velvet


----------



## realjessejames

yeah yeah yeah's maps


----------



## euphoria

speed garage all day hey hey

i do both

i got you

just be good to me

spin spin sugar

show me love

meet her at the love parade

down 4 u

dubplate culture


----------



## panic in paradise

DJ Faydz - Bristol ( February 13 1998 )

Brainbug - Nightmare (Dexterous Remix)
DJ Pooch - Let It Roll
G.O.D Limited Four
Another Groove - Be Alone No More
G.O.D ???
Ronaldo - Expression
Todd Terry - Something Going On (Loop Da Loop Remix)
Janet Jackson - Got Til It's Gone (Armands Speedy Garage Remix)
Goldie Feat KRS One - Digital (Armand Van Helden Mix)
Soundscape - Dubplate Culture
The Nice Phenomenon - The End
R.I.P. Productions - The Chant (We R)
DJ Pooch - Burning Up
Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar (Armands Dark Garage Mix)
Armand Van Helden - Ultrafunkula

*@41:37*
_"all around the whirlpool"_


----------



## RedLeader

Ida Corr - Let Me Think About It (Paul Hunter Feat Alex Dubbing Remix)


----------



## panic in paradise

Sneaker Pimps - Post Modern Sleaze (Matthew´s Blunt Force Dub) 
(_*( more speedbass*_ )


----------



## RedLeader

^ I like that one  

Jean Michel Jarre - Cest La Vie (Hybrid's Echoplex Mix)


----------



## panic in paradise

^i really like that one

 The Black Dog - Bass Mantra


----------



## RedLeader

Velvet Girl - Summertime (Chiba remix)

I seriously cannot get enough of Velvet Girl


----------



## Sepher

Future Loop Foundation : Sunshine Philosophy 

Only discovered these a coupla days ago, still working my way track by track through the stuff I've managed to pull so far. Some really beautiful stuff, as good as The Orb when at their absolute best, and better than their recent stuff by a country mile. Liking it a lot. From Yorkshire too, even if is is the wrong bit down south towards Derbyshire.


----------



## panic in paradise

FRONT 242 - ONE (with the fire / reverse)


----------



## RedLeader

Tha Playah - On The Edge

Not a huge hardcore/hardstyle fan, but this is really good.


----------



## panic in paradise

Mahishasura Mardini Stotram

*Jaya Jaya hey Mahiṣasura mardini,

Ramya kapardini,﻿ ṣaila Suthe*


----------



## panic in paradise

Ladytron - Playgirl


----------



## Sepher

Finally got hold of Have Some Faith In Magic, latest album from Errors and it's living up to expectations, doesn't disappoint. Errors just get better and better. This track my favourite so far, strongest on the album I think. Quality tune. Cracking vid too.

Errors - Pleasure Palaces


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## euphoria

panic in paradise said:


> Sneaker Pimps - Post Modern Sleaze (Matthew´s Blunt Force Dub)
> (_*( more speedbass*_ )



fucking great. i love this singer so much. ughhhhh girl crush. isnt she the most fierce thing alive in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqfIvPQ8Dgo&feature=related


i cant stop listening to speed garage either tho, just really getting into this genre deeper than I ever have before... and loving it

just be good to me


----------



## panic in paradise

there was only so much made i guess because, there was only so much that could be done with that sound. it seemed to solidify as 2-step then merged in with DnB as Dub-step.

my favorite speed garage mix was called, Speed Garage Explosion, all white labels on some homemade cd.


----------



## panic in paradise

9x

"a denial, a mosquito, a libido"

"hello hello hello hell low?"


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Just discovered this little gem. Love&Light 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6smzwcabkY&feature=related


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise

*breath of life *


----------



## RedLeader

panic in paradise said:


>



Wow...the girl with the blue hair....WANT 






MGMT - Kids (DePingeSchong House Remix) 

Best remix of this ever!


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## SirTophamHat

Hoops by The Chemical Brothers (Come With Us, 2002)

a timeless album for me


----------



## Jesusgreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx5r2hTQgws


----------



## panic in paradise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMuxM_1ZNC4


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

http://soundcloud.com/blacksunempire/sets/fromtheshadows/

Taster of *Black Sun Empire's *new album - it's gonna be a fucking smasher as usual - arghhhh it's about time I needed some new but familiar dnb to bounce to and get work done to!


----------



## Noodle




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## euphoria

just discovered this altho it came out last year.... i heard it during a live set and it sounded much better, it had more of a hardcore breakbeat kind of flavor to it

innerpartysystem - american trash

anyone know of that version? id LUV to hear it


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## ocean

cheerio said:


>


Damn I hope I can go to see them in Philly.  
I have so much to do next week and I am SO SO broke.....


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^holy shit. That track is dope! carl craig is always rocking it. those delays...man.... im grooving in my seat. cheerio never fails to impress. i need to hit up the east coast and get down with you cats. 
%)


----------



## Seyer

U Could Dance - Calibre


----------



## ocean

James Blake- Limit to your Love

I'm IN LOVE with this version of this song, if it was just twice as long, I'd be happier.


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## lostNfound

Tijuana Cartel Live at Peats Ridge 2011  Get involved


----------



## panic in paradise

purest of techno


----------



## ocean

[video=youtube_share;1ALJ38LdbEM]http://youtu.be/1ALJ38LdbEM[/video]


----------



## lady grey




----------



## D n A

drumcorps - time
sometimes I can't resist listening to hardcore metal combined with breakcore beats


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## lady grey

Ladytron!!! 






*i quite like how easily you can insert videos on bluelight these days*


----------



## Noodle

ocean said:


> James Blake- Limit to your Love
> 
> I'm IN LOVE with this version of this song, if it was just twice as long, I'd be happier.



Have you listened to any of the other stuff on that album?  He is a star producer.


----------



## Seyer

Time Warp - Perfect Stranger


----------



## ricardo08

Flying Lotus' latest release. S'good shit.


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## Ronnie84

*Seven Lions*

Yes, just YES! 

http://soundcloud.com/seven-lions/tracks


----------



## ricardo08




----------



## Cloudy

Burial is so sick

"heaving electro, drum’n'bass, hip-hop and more shaped by the unmistakable sound design skills that Tobin possesses."
http://www.factmag.com/2012/10/05/premiere-stream-a-storming-mix-by-amon-tobins-two-fingers-project/
premiere of a mix by two fingers (amon tobin side project)


----------



## Sister_M0rphine

Doing it old school %)


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## euphoria

speed garage classics


----------



## euphoria

feeling froggy? you can never go wrong with BT

knowledge of self


----------



## Noodle

^

/enjoyed


> please place all new links here for future use.


----------

